# Divine Avengers



## J. Alexander (Jan 11, 2008)

This game will be centered in my current campaign world entitled "The Four Lands" there are currently two other games being run in this world but as each are stand alone in geographic region and the time line they will not mess or cojoin in any way.

The core books i wish you to use are PH, PH2, Completly Divine and Defenders of the Faith. Other books and such will be used but please confien your character class to those books unless you find a nifty chruch/do gooder type and we can come to an agreement on it

In orientiaon, all pc's will have to be of good alignment......but can choose either lawful, chaotic or neutral. All will be affiliated with a church to some degree.

The only playable race is human...and their will be no arcane spell caster types which call for a magic user as calss though sorceors are allowed.

Standard 36 point buy, starting level will be 3rd. When we have everthing done we will post the pc's and use the existing OCC thread for the Four Lands as it is more helpful to the dm...I encourgage all potiential players to read the OCC thread "Call to the Four Lands" as it will answer a lot of your guestions.

Ideally looking to keep this a small party 4 to 5 people...the start date will be most likely march but we can do a little character development until then to get your feet wet.

Please put tons of thought into your charcter and a feasible background..no oddball stuff.

I will make the character selections in three weeks as i dont want everyone rushing to complete a character feeling that they are under a time constrient to be accepted....

Hope to hear from you

JA


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm interested. I enjoy playing the "divine hero." I will probably play a monk, but will put quite a bit of effort into the background, so it may take me a bit to post it. I am either going to go monk or find a PrC I can break into from one of the mentioned books.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2008)

You know I'm in, JA...I love the Four Lands.

I'll take a look at my books this weekend and see if something catches my eye.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Dibs on the Pandion knight of the party! 
(if that is possible. I haven't read your other ooc threads stiil, but I had a brief look and the fact that the four orders of the church can use arcane magic suggested me that you have read David Eddings.)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 11, 2008)

*Characters*

As a rule of thumb  lookinig at two front line fighrter types, one true cleric and two combinations.......you are going to need them.....going to be tons and tons of undead


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 12, 2008)

I will throw my hat in, with a Shugenja, if thats ok


----------



## Fenris (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll work up a character, sounds like my kind of game.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Comments*

Voda Vosa -
what is a Shungeja and where can it be found....i will take a look at it,

Nightbreeze-
exactly  i love eddings and the church/orders of knighthood etc were created with them in mind....as well as Kurtz take on the Deryni in regards to how the church loaths magic.

The wolrd goes by the name The Four Lands simple because i liked the geographic layout presented by Brooks.....and hint hint we can have mulitples of the same..dont feel obligated to take or look for another class just because someelse is looking at it too....


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm slightly torn on what to play now. I was reading the things on the other thread, and it seems like a crusader would be a natural fit. Instead of playing the crusader class, I would like to switch from monk, to a paladin. He would be heading toward the Shining Blade of Heironeous PrC be a Knight of Light?  I'm thinking he would possibly be from Northwarden, and definetly a a follower of Saint Heironeous


----------



## GMVictory (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd like to join this game also.  I'm looking at a Paladin/Ranger to become a Hunter of the Dead.

The Complete Warrior has the updated Hunter of the Dead PrC.  The only differences are Knowledge: Religion (5) replaces Knowledge: Undead (5), a few more spells on the spell list and additional Smite Undead attempts per day at higher levels.

I see that you already have 5 people so I'm fine with being an alternate too.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm looking at a making a straight cleric, or a sorcerer/cleric ..
 someone raised in an orphanage.  She will have a fascination with flame, which was shaped into the strong belief in the purifying light.  (rather than slipping into pyromania)  By the observant (lay) cleric running the orphanage. She is considered very devote but in need of supervision. 

Dedicated to the light itself rather than a saint with the domains fire & sun (if possible) 
or just sun if a sorcerer/cleric.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Comments*

Evilhalfling  

The idea is solid and indeed there are numerous orders/abbeys/etc that embrace the combination you discussed. The key to sorceory is to remeber that while the Church accepts it as being a Light born gift, the unwashed masses sometimes find it hard to make that distiction and consider it arcane magic...But as your character would be attached to and wear the clothing of a Church member...it would not impact you as much.......but be warned even in the Church there are members who consider any from of arcane magic bad .....

GMVictory
Now your thinking..that is a character class that would indeed do well in this setting....and dont worry i may extend to 6...but that would be the max...i currently have two games with 7 and 8 in them and that is just about all i can handel......looking forward to seeing the character...

OnlytheStrong
That is indeed possible, Knights of the Light are various and diverse in their backgrounds and some have never been associated with any of the Four Great Orders of Church Knights but have been knighted by the bishops etc....so in effect you have two parrell orders of Church Knights..you have the Four Great Orders whose members owe allegiance to the order itself adn it's belifes and patron...and then the local/regional Knights who can be paladins/crusaders/rangers and owe their primary allegiace to the local church etc....hope this made sense. And it is an omission i need to correct in the handbook on the four lands.


----------



## Douane (Jan 12, 2008)

Just wondering: Is it already too late to submit a character?


Thanks!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Character Submission*

Douane
Not to late at all, Like i said i am not going to get around to actually making a selection till a few weeks and the game will kick off sometime around March 1st..I know this seems like a long time, but I have an new campaig that i just started that will be in it's 5 month then and should have it well establised as i dont want to short any of my existing players. Looking for a solid character background and history.......and depending on the submissions I may even increase the party size. Also you can check the Post  - Call to the Four Lands for other games i am going to be starting within the next couple of months.


----------



## Douane (Jan 12, 2008)

Great!

Just a few more question, then:

1. Any limitations or suggestion regarding region of origin for the PCs?

2. "All will be affiliated with a church to some degree." Do _we_ choose one , and if we do, do we have to choose affiliated groups for all PCs?

3. I read over the "Four Lands" doc from the OoC thread. While there is a lot od info to digest, I found little about society structures. Any place I could learn more?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 12, 2008)

Alright, thanks J. Alexander. That gives me a couple more background ideas.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 12, 2008)

GMVictory said:
			
		

> I'd like to join this game also.  I'm looking at a Paladin/Ranger to become a Hunter of the Dead.
> 
> The Complete Warrior has the updated Hunter of the Dead PrC.  The only differences are Knowledge: Religion (5) replaces Knowledge: Undead (5), a few more spells on the spell list and additional Smite Undead attempts per day at higher levels.
> 
> I see that you already have 5 people so I'm fine with being an alternate too.




GMVictory and I were on the same wavelength, I was just slower   

Let me retool my concept a bit.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey JA,

I'm thinking of making a simple fighter or fighter multi-class to fill the role of front line fighter. I'm leaning toward a heavily armored, exotic weapon's wielding fighter who takes advantage of the _Combat Focus_ feats from PHB2...

They won't pay off a lot until we get to higher levels, but I think the concept will come out pretty cool.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Comments*

Douane

1. No the pc can be from any region dominated by humans...which means the borderlands, the southlands and the Valley. For form sake I wouls say that most should be from the Valley Proper with very few coming from the Borderlands. One or two could be from the Confederated States, The Republic or Gwnedde or some of the smaller kingdoms.

2. All party members will be affilated with the Church of a Light, either as a operative, a clergy member, a member of an abbey or one of the orders of Knighthood. The pc's may or may not know each other but if you choose to coordinated with another one once the selection is made then that is okay.....So you can choose in your background/history how your affiliated with the church.....either to a bishop a primate or a simple village church.

3.The societial structure should be given under each indpendent entity...ie feudal, clan, repbulic....but as a genera rule think western europe.....


GMVictory
Just reviewd teh dark hunter..could be very very helpful in this setting ...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Comments*

Rhun
always a need for a stand in the front line bash it out type of character


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Rhun
> always a need for a stand in the front line bash it out type of character




How will we be calculating hit points?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 12, 2008)

Shugenjas are from complete divine, they are some sort of spiritual elementalists.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Comments*

Voda Vosa
I looked at the class and can not really mesh them into the world of the church..now they are great for the D'shai empire but the Church of the Light is not really focused on elements..so i dont know how i could work it in....if you have another concept i would prefer that you go with it..but if your heart is set on this one..i am sure we can figure something out...

Rhun
LOL hmmmmmmmmmm how about max  if that gives you any idea of what your instore for


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Rhun
> LOL hmmmmmmmmmm how about max  if that gives you any idea of what your instore for




I play in two other games of yours, JA...I already know what we are in store for! Demons that can hardly be hurt, undead of unknown types, strange tentacled beasts from the ocean and ogres that throw lightning bolts. LOL.


----------



## Douane (Jan 12, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Douane
> 
> 1. No the pc can be from any region dominated by humans...which means the borderlands, the southlands and the Valley. For form sake I wouls say that most should be from the Valley Proper with very few coming from the Borderlands. One or two could be from the Confederated States, The Republic or Gwnedde or some of the smaller kingdoms.
> 
> 2. All party members will be affilated with the Church of a Light, either as a operative, a clergy member, a member of an abbey or one of the orders of Knighthood. The pc's may or may not know each other but if you choose to coordinated with another one once the selection is made then that is okay.....So you can choose in your background/history how your affiliated with the church.....either to a bishop a primate or a simple village church.



Thanks!




> 3.The societial structure should be given under each indpendent entity...ie feudal, clan, repbulic....but as a genera rule think western europe.....




Are we free to come with additional details? It might be a bit hard to come up with a detailed background otherwise.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Comments*

Rhun
Was that a whine ....surely not for a blood soaked entrail wearing fighter type that you love to play 

Douane
Sure feel free to add a lot of details etc i will weed thru it and tell you what needs to be tweaked....The key to this world and the Valley is that it is huge..The Valley is proably the size of the United States east to west and even longer north to south...so plenty of regions and varid customes...in fact  the Valley is one od the few areas i have not done a lot of development on etc so this game is going to have to get me off my butt and do things with it....


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 12, 2008)

So basically.......... be prepared for anything lol. I honestly want in this game pretty badly given that it will put us up against things I haven't fought much of or ever before. So, I keep throwing ideas around in my head. It looks like I will play a niche character. Given that we have like 4 people proposing "tanks" I believe I will go in a different direction. I will have to go with my original idea of a monk. 

The monk concept is (I assume) slightly different in this world. Would it be more of a shaolin monk? Maybe a spin off of a church that trains templars or paladins? I don't see them in the same church as the typical priests so maybe they are missionaries? Anyway, as you can probably guess, I'm alittle confused as to where they fit in into the world. Any kind of help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Douane (Jan 12, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Douane
> Sure feel free to add a lot of details etc i will weed thru it and tell you what needs to be tweaked....The key to this world and the Valley is that it is huge..The Valley is proably the size of the United States east to west and even longer north to south...so plenty of regions and varid customes...in fact  the Valley is one od the few areas i have not done a lot of development on etc so this game is going to have to get me off my butt and do things with it....




That's great, thanks! (Just figured I'd better ask before went to it.)


And now, rather surprisingly, another question.   

Would you allow feats from sources outside of the four books you've named above? The one I'm interest right now is "Ascetic Knight"* from Complete Adventurer. 


* Paladin and Monk levels stack to determine Unarmed Damage, as well as Smite damage. Freely multiclass between Paladin and Monk.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Comments*

OnlytheStrong
I have given tons of thought into monks and their placement in the Church and came up with the following general pattern. Monks is this world are very limiited say to perhaps five maybe six monastries in the entire Valley of the Light and perhaps two or three others in the Southland...their role is that of training the church knights and for a fee any lord's troop in the arts of unarmed combat...think of them more like a Drill Instructor for the Foreign Legion teaching Savat, or a Marine Drill Instruction teaching the Military Mixed Martial Arts to recruits....Unarmed combat is an art and teaching it take time an effort thus the rise of the Monk's in the church..the various orders of knighthood etc.....teach the martial disclipines but only the Monks teach the unarmed equivalant....hope this helps...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 12, 2008)

It does help, alot.  So at 3rd level would he be an instructor (for the basics) or still a student under a master monk?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Comments*

Douane
In reference to your question here is the deal.. i outlined a few books that i wish most of the sources to be drawn from but i tend to be very accomodating to players who wish to do the research and make me think along different avenues..Yes i will bitch and whine about it but as long as it fits along with the core concept of your character and you justify it someway in your background/history most anything is fair game. I lisited the books as a starting point from which to work.......so feel free.....and if worst comes to worst we will send a flurry of emails and post to each other..argue/debate/perhaps evne cuss under our breath until we reach an agreement....to me players have to have a stake in their character in order to keep their interest up over a long period of time as to give them as much fun seeing them grow...so...create and we can edit  if necessary.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Comments*

OnlytheStrong
At third level he would have the ability to teach basic steps and manuvers.......off the top of my head I would say that a full instructor would be 5th level..and you will be spending the rest of your life learing from your superior...but no by 3rd level you would be no longer considered a student but a full brother.....


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, after sketching out a build or two, Ill go with Jessica as a cleric 1/Sorc2.  Since I want to concentrate on being artillery, there should a be more focused cleric in the party.  

Is there a default last name for bastards/orphans?  such as Snow/Stone/Waters in "Song of Ice and Fire" series hmm I like the irony of her being named Waters, perhaps its the tradition of her orphanage.  It would have been located somewhere in the valley, near a river or bay. 
I'm actually happier with the suspicion placed on a sorcerer, it just adds to the official nervousness about her. 

Can 3rd level be reached by training, or should the background include some violence?  
Also how do you feel about lesser fire orbs from Complete arcane/spell compendium?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Rhun
> Was that a whine ....surely not for a blood soaked entrail wearing fighter type that you love to play .




Never a whine from me. I love your dirty, gritty DM style.

And what can I say: I likes me some blood-soaked front line warrior types. Hell, even my cleric in your Great North game is more of a front line fighter than a priest.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Comments*

Evilhalfling
Sounds good and feel free to pick a surname for you bastard child ....i imagine it would be regionaly oriented so pick one that you like. All the character will have achieved third level stickly thru training...and have limited real world experinece. As long as they are a spell i dont have a problem with them at all though i will have to give serious thought to them if they are reserve feats.

Rhun
But he is so much fun to torment..cant wait till i get him back into civilization and he can finally address the charges against him for consorting with heatherns, actively participating in heretical acts...oh my it should be interesting indeed (picture your dm drooling here)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 12, 2008)

How would a monk go about learning? Perhaps studying scrolls of ancient masters or first hand experience? I'd love to play a monk, and am dead set on presenting one  I just am curious as to how we would explain him leveling.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Comments*

OnlytheStrong
Well of course it would be some course work and study but mainly he would advance and learn thru physical training much like the steps one take in earning a black belt in a martial arts...so in effect you could have many high level monks who have never actually done anything but training combats or matches.....usually there is one teacher and five students...in some advance classes it would be two or even one student per teacher.....


----------



## GMVictory (Jan 12, 2008)

My background thus far:

[sblock=A Letter to the Preceptor]
Preceptor Fairfax,

Greetings old friend.  I hope you are well.  It is long since we corresponded and we must catch up.  However, that will have to come from my next missive.

An incident occurred near the Unclaimed Lands at the village of C'ffey.  Over a year ago, a young man called Garyd, a village hunter and scout, survived an encounter with some sort of undead beast.  It left him pale, weak, and barely alive.  If not for his family and his betrothed, he probably would not have survived as long as he had.

Fortunately, I had been on my way to minister to C'ffey as part of my circuit and arrived a day after the attack.  They thought the boy was delirious with fever causing him to hallucinate and rave.  They were overjoyed at my arrival and took me to him straight away.

My examination of him revealed that he was not suffering from a natural affliction.  A foul beast of the risen dead had taken a piece of his soul!  I quickly went to work and with the glory of the Light I was able to wrest the boy from the creature's unclean grasp.  I searched for any sign of the creature lurking around the village but found none.  I attended to my duties to the villagers while Garyd recovered and, when I left to continue my circuit, he was responding well to his family and betrothed's care.

I returned to C'ffey this year certain that I would be performing at least one marriage.  My expectation was not met.  Garyd's family told me that after his recovery he had become reclusive and hunted almost exclusively at night.  His behavior had strained his familial bonds and had been responsible for his betrothal ending.  The smith also accused him of stealing a sword from his forge.

I went to the boy to talk with him, who looked healthy despite the pale pallor of his skin.  He told me a tale of a hunt that had taken a year to complete.  Unable to recall the attack or where it had happened, he patrolled the village every night he was able since his recovery.  He finally found signs of the creature's passing and began tracking it.  The trail led him to a forgotten barrow mound.  For weeks he watched the barrow until the thing finally left it.

He began stalking the creature.  With horror, he realized the undead was headed toward the village.  Garyd began a series of harrying attacks with his bow in an attempt to weaken or kill the beast.  Finally wounding the thing, it broke away from Garyd and raced to the village.  Only Garyd's intimate knowledge of the land enabled him to intercept it before it could arrive.  In desperation, he attacked, using the sword that he had indeed stolen from the smith.  In single combat he destroyed it then returned the body to the barrow mound.

I marveled at his story and requested to see the barrow mound.  He took me there the next day without protest.  Upon arrival at the mound I was immediately struck with the sight of the correct preparations had been made to put a soul to rest.  Lacking any education, this boy had seen to Last Rites.  He later told me it seemed to be the proper way to do things.

I examined the remains and came to the conclusion that this young man had survived a battle with a wight!  Twice!  Finally slaying it in single combat no less.

Some in his village say he has the Mark of the Unliving because of the pallor of his skin but I think he has been Chosen by St. Krypta, Patron Saint of the Dead and Souls at Rest.  He has faced a terrible trial and become stronger for it.  He cannot be allowed to languish in this place.

With your permission, I would send him into your care where you may have the Order train him as a Knight of the Light.  St. Krypta's Chosen are rare and she has obviously chosen this young man to become a Hunter of the Dead.  I think this is an opportunity that should not be missed.

He is strong, capable, and forceful.  He has a determination that will grow even more powerful.  This pale light should not be extinguished.

My thanks.  I look forward to your reply.

Yours in Service to the Light, 

Father Genrus [/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

J. Alexander, I've been reading your word document about the four lands and I'd like to ask you a few questions.

I'd like to play a knight, hailing from the borderlands.

I need a help on this matter: He comes from an order/suborder notorious for the fact that it is composed by extremely efficient and rude people, living in a harsh land (maybe on the very border with the northlands) with little or no courtesy. Well think about the thalesians, and Ulath above all. 

Which one of the borderland kingdoms is the most appropriate for such an order?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2008)

*Comments*

GMVictory
Impressive....but perpahs you should move it from the Borderlands to some villiage in the Valley proper closer to the unclaimed lands,, that would put it in the norhtern portion of the Valley and about mid continent..just a suggestion

Nightbreeze
Northwarden, Highgate or Menokin would work. I like the concept you can shock your civilized brethern


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

Ah yes....and still you don't know his appearance. An 7ft tall man, with long blond hair, blue eyes....and a large greataxe ,with 3' of razor-like blade and a 5ft shaft. (monkey grip feat: it allows me to use large weapons with a -2 penalty to attack rolls. Power attack is better, but this is far more impressive  )

I'd also like to up the price of that masterwork greataxe by 50gp, and consider it a masterwork skill kit that gives me +2 to intimidate  (if that is needed. I thing that a bear-like human with such a weapon would send chills down the spine of every civilized human )

Now, he is not so dumb or aggressive as it seems, of course. He is also an expert of ecclesiastic law (don't know what skill would that be), and he often represents his brothers. As for the crunch side, I was thinking a barbarian1/fighter2, CG.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

[sblock=Rough Draft Background]

Born on the rolling plains of the Valley of Light, Tagren was given to the monastary (known as the Hand of Light) as a young child. His memory of his parents faded through the years, and family was soon replaced by brothers. 

Tagren began his training in the strict disciplines of the church when he was still new to the place. At first his training frustrated him, he was eager (as is any child) and wanted to learn the combat side of the art. Instead, Master Batow concentrated on Tagren's mind. He taught him how to meditate, how to control his body to such a degree as many people could only dream, and he made him read. His master told him that "As all life is a cycle, so is the past. Many parts of our history have shown the future. Those who forget the past, are not prepared for the future." Master Batow showed him some of the repeating facts of history; most notably the wars. 

He remembered his first true training session. He simply sat there, legs crossed and hands pressed together near his chest. The minutes crept by, then the hours. Tagren couldn't stand it anymore, his legs had fallen asleep and he was hungry. He began to rise and felt a rough, strong hand grab his shoulder. Master Batow had been sitting behind him the entire time. The hand pushed Tagren back to the ground. Tagren sat there for the entire night and was near noon when his master's voice told him to rise. He could remember turning and seeing his master sitting there with his eyes closed, such a peaceful look upon his face. Master Batow explained to him that patience and concentration were the most important skills he would learn, without them his body would falter. 

Tagren's training never stopped. It started when he woke up and continued on until the moment he fell asleep. He saw his first "foreigner" a couple of years into his training. The government had given the monastary the means to survive for the next 2 years for the simple act of training the Auerlites a small portion of hand to hand combat. The men amazed his young mind. They marched into the holy place, shoulder to shoulder and stepping together. Their armor shone reflected light, making it seem as if the sun itself was coming into his home. 

Tagren was charged with teaching these men the extreme basics of the art. He found them clumsy at best, but seemed to be quick learners. They had soon became bored with basic stances and strikes, and were then placed under the more advanced schooling of brother Loenil. He was only a year or two ahead of Tagren, but that was enough to throughly confound the warriors. The monks were disheartened at the lack of effort given by the "warriors." They were constantly being discovered outside the gates, sparring with their longswords. 

A particularly stressful moment occurred when a member of the army drew his blade on Master Batow. Tagren watched in amazement as his master showed his martial skill against one of the elite soldiers in the region. The man was no novice, but he was not a master. Master Batow managed to stay just out of the soldier's reach, until the soldier cast some sort of magic at him. A small fireball flew at Master Batow, who dodged it easily although many spectators did not. The injured bystanders must of been enough for the master to decide to end it, for his finishing strike followed quickly after. He struck the man's armor, actually piercing it then in a flash, kicked the man squarely in the face. 

The soldiers were expelled from the monastary that very night. Tagren still looked upon most soldiers with distrust, but tolerated them as long as they kept their place. The government had kept its word and kept it's side of the bargain, providing supplies for the Hand of Light. According to an emmissary, the soldiers were punished somehow although Tagren knew they most likely weren't even spoken to about their actions. 

Tagren was 17 when he finally came of age to become a brother instead of a student. He went with Master Batow outside the gates and found a whole new world. People were busy and almost rude most of the time. It seemed as though everyone was in a hurry, though no one knew why they were rushing about the place. 

It has been 2 years since his first journey into the main areas of town. Since then he had joined Master Batow in meetings with the nobles of the land, most of the time he stayed silent. When he spoke, it was with wisdom that should exactly how great of a teacher Master Batow had been. Tagren, although young and not as progressed as many of the Hand of Light, was revered by many. The Brothers saw potential in the young man, a potential to become one of the greatest martial masters of the time. Tagren knew what they thought of him and knew the danger of it. Such words can build a false confidence, which is as deadly as any poison. Tagren decided that he would simply do as he had done. Learn from whatever he can and train his body as hard as he can. If he prospered, then it was from the grace of the gods. All honor and glory to them. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2008)

*Comments*

OnlytheStrong
Very Sound for your character...i like it

NightBreeze
Love it, i dont see a problem with the monkey grip feeat or the +2 intimidation factor....Take ranks in Knowleded - Ecclestical Law to reflect it.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks, I will try to make it better. I have 2 and a half weeks left   I just had to write that up before I forgot it all or lost it.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

May we know where will the campaign start?

I'd like to include his voyage from the borderlands to that position in my background.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2008)

*Comments*

Everbody
The campaign will start in the Captail City of LightHome...think Vatican City. It is the seat of the overall church and the captial of the Valley. You have gathered here as a part of the bienneal conference to discuss Church affairs. so the city is awash with out of town clergy...


OCC: Everyone gets a class skill of ecclestical law if they want it..... Further to reflect the church training...you may select one extra divine feat....


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

Yar! Uhn...where can I find these divine feats?

A flurry of questions:

-I feel inclined to choose Highgate. How many people are there in my order? In my chapterhouse? What position do we hold in regard of the main orders of the church? Who is our Preceptor? Where he resides? Who is my direct commanding officer? What position may I hold in my order, given my skills and my noble birth (I was thinking about making Harstard the son of some important noble. I suppose that where I live, noble are not as rich as their equivalent in southern lands, so the title may bring more respect than it should, once I reach them).   Given the fact that I'm sent at Lighhome for the bienneal conference, what position do I hold? Do I rappresent my chapterhouse? A bodyguard of the one doing it?

EDIT: eeerp....highgate, not highgarden....too much G.r.r. Martin...


----------



## Scotley (Jan 13, 2008)

Looking at going with a Paladin. I lost this thread somehow after the first post, so I'm a little behind.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2008)

*Comments*

Nightbreeze
Your order can be a more or less local in orientation but is still part of the overall Knighs of the Light...while not a great order and seen as somewhat backwards you still are considered to be a brother in arms. Please feel free to think of some name for your order and i will sketch out more details on it....I am thinking perhaps one chapter house in Highgate, Northwarden and Menokin.....with several small chapter houses scatterd out closer to the border with the Northlands....You order is charged with protection several small forts and mountain passess as well as providing and early warning for any raids from the Northlands. The mother house will be in Northwarden as it is more or less the geographic center of the Borderlands. As for the Preceptor ...hmmm how about Tillian McKay being his name...a somewhat youngish man in his late 30's. Titles in the borderlands are more military in orientation than their souther counterparts so your right that they have less money etc....I dont have a problem with you being the son of an important house/military command following the family tradition so to speak....let me think of some more details when  i reread your background. You are being sent to Lighthome to escourt your Precptor to the meeting of the other preceptors during this conference......you and 11 others form his bodyguard. This is a all inclusive chruch meeting so you have all the religions orders and divisions holding what more or less is their annual convention during the meeting of the Church Curia. Choose a postion if you would like and work it into your character..i dont have a problem with it really..

Everyone
The Divine Feats can be found in Completly divine and Defenders of the faith....if your playing a marital character such as a knight..i will allow you to switch the divine feat to a martial one to reflect your training...just run it past me


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2008)

*Late Posting*

Scotley
Tsk Tsk but i guess i will give you a pass this one time i dont want to scare off the new blood so to speak by being cruel.....Looks like we have actually stubmled across another good core group...though one person has made me cuss under my breath once or twice for having to make me think hard and recall things i had forgotten and search for long lost notes..but all is good...


Everybody
If your intersted I am working on a revised Four Lands Document which Scotley has aggreed to help me edit..There is an additional 40 to 50 pages to the existing work as well as cleaning up a lot of things......I proably wont post it on here as it is my intellecutal property thouhg inspired by many past games and books. I may ask Scotley help on putting all the information on Wiki for easy reference........guess i will have to give hima  level or something for all this help.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Looks like we have actually stubmled across another good core group...though one person has made me cuss under my breath once or twice for having to make me think hard and recall things i had forgotten and search for long lost notes..but all is good...





That's a good sign right? Means we're thinking. Or at least someone is thinking...........


If you don't mind, I'm going to do things alittle backwards and build my character. Basically I just want to get more of a feel for what he will be like based off his background. Seeing the character sheet helps me for some reason.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

May I throw in a few suggestions for our order?

I'd say that my order was originally founded to fight the trolls, ogres and other big monsters coming from the northern lands. Gradually, the order started losing this focused mission, but it's recruiting policy is still influenced by it's origins: we only recruit big and ruthless people coming from the northern lands. We usually carry around massive two-handed weapons: rapiers are quick and all, but you aren't going to confuse an ogre with a light, flashing blade: you need to kill him before he gets a blow on your head. 

Our official name is the Erukkans, but most people call us "the Beast-killers", while other call us just "The beasts". During the last decades, we carefully encouraged a reputation of being ruthless and merciless: that way, we never have to actually break fingers or such, to make heretics or traitors speak: our reputation and presence is everthing needed.

We are not really fond of heavy armor and horses/cavalry spears, as they are of little use in mountains or in thick forests. However we have no problems in using them, when needed. Funny thing, our horses don't need to be as big as they are: they don't carry a heavy barding, and the knight riding them doesn't use the heavies full-armors common in the Valley of Light and beyond. However, we have a reputation and pride, and a half giant with a large weapon makes almost any horse look like a pony....and that lowers the intimidating factor. 

According to your word file, the knights of the light have a total of 15000 belted knights and 80000 men at arms, while the defenders of humanity have 8000 belted knights and 20000 men at arms, and they have to protect the borders of the Valley.

Does that mean that at least 9000 knights and 50000 men at arms from the Knights of light are placed in the borderlands? If that holds true, I'd place the Erukkans at 800-900 belted knights and 2000-3000 men at arms. The proportion is unusual because we don't care much about titles, and when someone is ready, he is ready: no point in squirming about his birth and such.

Hmm...maybe I overextended myself...feel free to smack me


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2008)

*Comments*

That is another of the reasons i wanted there to be a delay bewteen recruiting and actual game play. It takes me forever to come up with a character i like so i almost always miss out on being selected to play in games as the good stuff comes much later in my character development.. I have to think,  call Scotley and bitch and moan before something generally clicks..so take your time..makes tons of changes and develope something you will enjoy playing..not some rushed piece that is posted in order to get accepted into a game....

and on that note if any of you know of a DM that may be starting a campaign let me know..I have been dying to play with Scotley in a campaign for over twenty years  and finding a dm that can handle our unorthodxy, fly by the seat of the pants, sneaky, manipulative, scheming, finaical, politcal and down right werid ways.......all that to say thanks Scotley for putting up with more than one over the top characters and ideas that i have come up with that have made you drink buttermilk to settle your stomach after i posted......

Okay having said that it looks like this may be yet another big group.....so far i like every concept floated and the questions so most everone is going to get to play...the only hesitatin i have is in regards to Ferris who dropped out of The Great North with no explanation.....leaving the group sorely lacking a fighter...but that was proably my fault as the action was slow to get started...

Please Please Please dont create rugged individualts who do their own thing...I more or less like to keep the party togehter and hate it hate it hate it when everyone does their own thing......it makes keeping a time line difficult etc..and wreaks havoic on the poor DM. Not that you cant do individual things and there will be times when everyone will more or less split off and have a day or two for their character to solo....like souther operative and the great north if your dont function as a team your are going to have your assess handed to you by some very nasty undead.

While i am in a mood one other thing i would like to make clear...this is for fun...and I as a dm get as much fun out of character interaction than throwing monsters at you..it gives me something to play off of and can be a great help in getting things moving during a slow spell. At times i rely heavil on the players for inspiration as to what course the adventure should take or the next encounter be if you can give me that.. then I think i can create an enviroment that you will truly enjoy. Remember nothing is to weird and I am open to discuss most anything in regards to your pc and am more than accepting and willing to try out new ideas etc...just run the past me and we shall see where it leads...

Dam i need to stop drinking red wine..makes me all thoughful......perhaps bourbon would be better..i get more creative while sipping on it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2008)

*Commets*

Nightbreeze
Love the history and orientation of the order..consider it a done deal...
The figures are a little out of date but are pretty much reflective of the of the 4 great orders of Knighthood of which yours is not one...That is something i need to make clearer.
The are tons of other orders that range from 50 knights to 5000 in their ranks...but while church affiliated are more regional than anything... Hope that helped

As for the Borderlands...the quickest way to start a war would be for the Knights of the Light to assembly an army and march into the Borderlands again....while the knights have a presence in the Borderlands it is the Brotherhood that holds sway there and they loath the Knights..........also the nobels of the Borderlands would not allow such large postings of knights....so the 4 great orders are more or less confined to the valley...


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

J. Alexander, regarding your question about a dm starting a campaign.

I've been developing my own homebrew setting for some months, and I've got a real problem, in the sense that I started from the real top, and I'm going down to the bottom. All fine, great consistency, but I have trouble setting myself on inventing something that would be actually useful for a campaign....it's a lot more fun to invent legends, history, organization philosophy, code of laws and church dogmas. 

Because of that, I started a real life solo campaign in order to bring me on the things that needed to be done. The I started a solo campaign here on the boards, and around the beginnings of march I'm going to start another one. I can easily make it a 2-men-team campaign, and I like your playstile as you described it (I'm pretty much the same, and when i play a wizard/druid/cleric, my DM absolutely hates me...I refuse to use a spell as it was designed to be used, and always strive to come up with something nasty and unexpected) If you think that you may be interested, have a look at my other recruitment thread for the Anarenn solo campaign and send me a mail.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2008)

*Hmm*

Nightbreeze
I will chat with Scotley and see if he is game.....but be careful what you wish for .....


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

Hmm...there isn't much on the Brotherhood in your word document, so I'll be writing in the dark here...I may propose something impossible. Now, what do you think about this:

Everyone speaks about the borderlands, but hardly anyone realizes how long is that border. It stretches on an on, mountains, rivers and gentle hills covered by thick forests one after each other until you begin to think: how could ANYONE defend such a border?

The founders of our order were wise (that is, where they weren't drunk. Most of us are quite wiser than we seem. When we are not drunk). They knew that our place is here, and they knew that the Brotherhood would view us with a great suspicion. Thus, this is how things stand: we have 800 belted knights and 1000-1100 novices. We are stretched thin along the entire border of Highgate, Northwarden and Menokin. A dozen of Erukkans here, a dozen of Erukkans there. Actually, there are only three keeps that are ours: the chapterhouses. There's a sort of unspoken agreement: we almost never gather in more than a dozen in the same place. The chapterhouses hold no more than 150-200 men each. and they are mostly novices. Hardly a threat, when legions of brotherhood soldiers are nearby, watching over them. And we never try to travel in secret (not that it would be easy, anyway)

Our task is to fight the enemies of the Light. We don't care much about church politics. Actually, every once in a while, a clergyman from the south comes up here, and tries to use the fact that we are trusted-somewhat trusted, at least. We usually know that he is coming, and he only finds a pair of drunk knights, while the other are out in the forest, hunting for trolls. Of course, the couple of knights left can't leave the keep...it would be unguarded. 

Ah well, I guess, that this doesn't make us many friends among the scheming priests down in the south. What a shame. But only one think needs to be known: we are extremely skilled soldiers. And one dares to negate this (at least, not when someone of us is withing 10 miles)


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Nightbreeze
> I will chat with Scotley and see if he is game.....but be careful what you wish for .....



 If I can handle myself, I can handle you. Besides, it would be a Pbp game, so I'd have the time to think


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

> Meat Shield..god i love that term




Eep! Ah, well, I guess I asked for it...no way to retire my proposal now....


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2008)

*Comments*

Nightbreeze
Actually that more or less summed up the Brotherhoods position.....the Church Knigths do have a presence in the borderlands they are just not the supreme military power in the area...that is the lay armies and the Brotherhood...and i truly like your idea of small holding and post.....works well with the overall Borderland mentality...good job


----------



## GMVictory (Jan 13, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> GMVictory
> Impressive....but perpahs you should move it from the Borderlands to some villiage in the Valley proper closer to the unclaimed lands,, that would put it in the norhtern portion of the Valley and about mid continent..just a suggestion




That's funny.  I originally put it there but moved it after your post on acceptible locations for characters to start from. 

Fixed it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2008)

*Comments*

Nightbreeze
Actually you could if you wanted to hold him back for another of the upcoming games in the four lands..........but i think you will enjoy him anywhere....so using him or not is up to you ......


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2008)

*comments*

GMVictory
LOL..play him where you want him to start i was just really thinking about the distances and travel involved......


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Nightbreeze
> Actually you could if you wanted to hold him back for another of the upcoming games in the four lands..........but i think you will enjoy him anywhere....so using him or not is up to you ......



 Nah, I was just kidding. Someone has to take the beatings (and the facts that there should be at least two clerics in the party is nice. Because there will be other two clerics in the party, righ? *glares*)

Besides, I can't wait to terrorize someone with that ungodly axe....I still remember the scene in one of Eddings' books where a church knight chopped the head of a church soldier that tried to stop his preceptor, and then led the other soldiers of the platoon in a prayer for his soul.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2008)

*Comments*

That was the young chaste knight lol loved that scene.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

For Tagren's martial feat (instead of a divine one) would Versatile Unarmed Strike be acceptable? It's from the PH2, I just wanted to make sure that it was okay to take as a martial feat before I selected it. It just changes the type of damage dealt to bludgeoning, slashing, or piercing.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2008)

*Comments*

OnlytheStrong
Consider it approvd...neat feat...good work


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 13, 2008)

Jessica Waters: human Clr1/Sorc2:  CG : 20yrs 

[sblock]
*Occupation & History:* Most recently her job was the teacher of young children in a supervised setting.  
She was born then left as an unnamed infant in an Orphanage run by Society for Service to the Faithful. The orphanage gave the surname Waters to all those children whose parentage is unknown.   As she grew there would be occasional fires.  A perceptive parish priest name Father Baynon noticed her obsession and taught her several important lessons, including that the Light is  the heart of all flame, and that it was the cleansing and mystical power of the light that she  was drawn to, not the destructive power of flame.  In this he was wrong, but persuasive, and she still believes it. 

When she passed out of the orphanage, it burned down.  Jessica fearlessly helped rescue many of the children, dashing back into the building.  Protected from the heat but not the flames she was badly burned but magic healed her with no scars.   Neither she nor her superiors are sure she caused the fire, but both suspect it, and Jessica still carries some guilt for the lives that were lost. She was then sent to one of the monasteries that specialized in the training of sorcerer/priests.  From there she got a job teaching children the basics of religion.  After a few accidents which luckily did not lead to serious injury or deaths, her supervisors decided that some other role would suit her better.  Each time she moved on to a different part of the church, the word of warning went with her “Be careful, she likes fires too much” 

*Description: * Always Smiling, friendly, and optimistic.  Jessica has large eyes, a round face, curly hair. Although she has cute face, her figure is quite plain. She only dresses in clerical garb.  Either of the order of the Society for Service to the Faithful, or what ever order she is attached to as the game begins. 

*Characteristics and Skills*: Agile, Charismatic and Strong willed. Her knowledge of religion and ability to lie,have helped her in teaching young children the religious basics.  Her accuracy with sling or targeted spells at close range is well known.  
S11, D16, C13, In12, W14, Ch14; feats: point blank shot, precise shot, improved intiative  

*Values and Motivations:*  Jessica is fascinated with fire and also obsessed with “the light”.  She is protective of those under her care, and cares about her close friends. She also believes that the (non-human) enemies of the church can only be purified by fire. It was drilled into her head that burning humans is wrong.  (Mostly in self defense of her teachers and students.) If she learns otherwise it is the beginning of a slippery slope.  As a pyromaniac that was caught early, her future will not be peaceful.  Either a Angel of War bringing fire to the darkness, the founder of a cult of witch (mage) burners, or a secretive arsonist.  Developing her should be fun. 

*Interactions:* She is somewhat naïve, and prone to simplistic analysis of people.   If asked to explain she may simplify and use small words, a legacy from two years teaching the under 8 set.  Jessica is generally optimistic and upbeat, but can get carried away by important ideas. Talking her into a crusade would be easy.   She is young yet, all this may change over time.  She thinks boys are okay, but not where her passion lies. She has had no serious relationships, but many friends.  

*Useful Knowledge:* One of her friends is an alchemist named old Mr. Tatterson. She buys most of her supplies from him.  She has been willing to help him test new formulas, and has  occasionally provided under the table healing.  She still writes letters to her retired parish priest, Father Baynon, who is great with understanding  people and knowledgeable about history and religion.  As a lay priest he knows little of magic. 

*Tactics:* Rain fire on foes, unless they are human.  Alchemical sling bullets, vials of alchemist fire, or sling bullets with continual light on them.  She is willing to cast clerical spells before and after combat, but is mostly drawn to burning foes.  Facing human foes she will dither, cast defensive or hindering spells and eventually resort to weapons.  She carries a staff, but may get better weapons if expecting violence. 

*Rules:* _Arms & Equipment_: Alchemical sling stones are -2 to hit (touch attack) they do 1d4 burning, and can set target’s clothes/hair on fire (dc 15) 
_Complete Arcane:_ Lesser Orb of  Fire: 1st lvl, wiz/sorc,  damage:1d8 +1d8/2 levels max 5d8@9th.  Ranged touch attack, (close), no save, no SR
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 13, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay having said that it looks like this may be yet another big group.....so far i like every concept floated and the questions so most everone is going to get to play...the only hesitatin i have is in regards to Ferris who dropped out of The Great North with no explanation.....leaving the group sorely lacking a fighter...but that was proably my fault as the action was slow to get started...




[sblock=J. Alexander]
Mea culpa. It was not your fault, but mine. The action was not slow, but rather a culmination of actions. My slow posting,  and the rapid posting by others left me high and dry. I was also at fault for the manner in which I structured my character. As the ship's marine I felt it my job to stay with the ship. The entire rest of the party went of to town and did shopping and was quite involved and was ambushed and got involved in with the constables and, well I felt a bit of a wall flower by that point. I felt a bit side lined by the party and the game, but will take responsibility to say I did not do enough to wrest the story line back to me or demand your attention. It did not help that Modjan was a worshiper of the old gods and there was a bit on tension with the party regarding that. I still have Modjan and as I was creating a new character, I was fondly re-reading him and his background. I am truly sorry to have just faded from your game, both because I truely did like that character and as a matter of disrespect to you and your game.

I have no problem with your refusing me based solely upon my previous disappearance. Every  time I see that thread I get a pang of guilt. I have been participating in one of Scotley's games, if you wish to have a vouch safe for my more recent activity. I have a character worked up, but I will wait to hear from you regarding whether that effort is worthwhile before finishing him.

[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

I was thinking about how to summarize Tagren for everyone and realized that his skill set is probably the best way of doing it. 

Balance, Concentration, Diplomacy, Jump, Knowledge (religion), Listen, Move Silently, Sense Motive, Spot, and Tumble. 

I pictured more of a Shaolin type monk. A monk who would prefer to live in peace, but can and will defend himself if need be. I pictured more of an acrobatic fighting style, such as jump kicks, snap kicks, just more kicks in general. Doesn't really matter stat-wise, but I figure for the fluff it is kinda nice to know. 

As for how he will act.......... he will be quiet unless something needs to be said or someone asks him a question. He will be slow to act also, as violence is something that is a last resort (at least on humans.....demons and undead will be another matter).


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2008)

*Comments*

Fenris
[sblock]I totally understand so no problem, the tension was put there so the party could resolov it as they did with Jaroth and his druid......and as for the posting lol that seems to be typical of all new games until things shake out and get on an even kill......so post your character and lets see where it leads this time....unless you want MOjaid to rise from the dead and rejoin the "Great Noth"[/sblock]

Evilhalfling
In the every imortal words of our state trained "Love it, Love it,, Simply Love it"

OnlytheStrong
Should prove interesting.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

Note: I am probably going to make some changes on this several times....and it it by no mean complete.

Harstard Dagarson, Barbarian1/Fighter2, CG, 24 years.

[sblock=somewhere in the northern edges of the Valley of Light]
The well-dressed clerk waved angrily at the peasant in front of him "Go away, man. I can't help you" Muttering, he turned around and ignored the protests of the poor man. "I can't believe how arrogant has those simple bigots became nowdays. There is simply no respect! How do they dare to pester his excellency the bishop for such trivial things as some crazy old woodsman getting a cold or something like that" 

He frowned, hearing the excited -and strangely loud-voiced- protest of the church soldiers guarding the entrance to the temple ward of the city, around the western corner of the watch tower. The clerk quickly covered the ground behind him and the corner, already speaking: "Stop immediately this----" and there he stopped. In front of him there was a block of steel. 

He slowly raised his eyes and realized with a startle that actually it wasn't a block of steel: it was an armor, covering the biggest creature he had ever seen in his life. To say the truth, it had a human head and face, but how could THAT be a human? The clerk Igror wasn't certainly a dwarf, (he actually was secretly proud of his height) but his head hardly reached the neck of the armored man.

As he raised his eyes, the giant looked than and directed him a flat stare. His blue eyes didn't show any emotion. Encouraged by the silence of the warrior, Igror overcame his awe, cleared his suddenly throat and was opening his mouth to say something...when he saw the axe.

His mind went blank. The time almost stopped while he was contemplating it's white-reddish 2fts in radius circle of steel that made the double bladed head of the axe. He couldn't see the entire shaft, but he noticed that the end of it nearly touched the ground...by....by the Light, that...that monstruos thing was almost bigger that the man wielding it!!! 

He heard a distant growl, be he was too busy of thinking what would be the effects of a full swing of that blade on a human body to pay any attention. Just a look at the razor - like edges of the blade sent cold chills down his body.

He heard the growl again, and startled, realized that the man had said something.
-P...pardon me? - he muttered meekly.

-You are in the way, boy.

We shall admit that at last Igror found some courage (but that was probably his infinite pride  and arrogance kicking in). He straightened his back, raised his chin, and carefully avoiding to look at the weapon, replied:

-Who are you, and how did you dare to push the our holy protectors out of your way? Declare your intentions, northerner. 

The man pushed aside a part of his cloack, revealing -st. Pelor protect me, another weapon-  and a large, wooden symbol. After a moment, Igror recognized the symbol and gathered a little bit of further arrogance.

-Ah, you should be the bodyguard of the Ethoran's Erukkan advocate, sent here in order to defend your brother from the accusations of offenses to a high prelate. Where is he?

-In front of you. Less talking, more moving away.- and with these words Harstard took the Lochaber Axe in his hands.

It was easy after that. The clerk quickly fled away, and the beastkiller quietly sat in front of the prison, sharpening his weapon with a whetstone, making horrible screeching noises until the guards surrendered and freed his brother...they had no rights to arrest him and they knew that perfectly. It was just a futile attempt by the bishop to shame the Erukkans, who refused to support him in his schemes. [/sblock]





[sblock]


*Occupation & History:* 
The entire blame should be placed on Itherion, the teacher who had to educate the young son of duke Dagarson. Sure, the child's mother was not innocent too: it was she who insisted on bringing a southerner to educate their child. But it was Itherion who had a real fixation: according to him, only by speaking all of the languages one could rule wisely. And so he did: he forced the young Harstard to learn the trade language, Illum, Old Tongue and Confederation. He also tried some other languages later, but at that point the boy had already slipped past his clutch. 

Young Harstad had a wonderful relationship with his father, the old bear Dagarson. He promised him to learn whatever that crazy souther idiot teached him for 5 years, and as a reward he would gain the permission to join the order of his father - the Erukkans - as soon as he was 15 years old. And that was how it was. 

Ten years have passed since the introduction as a novice, and oh, they had been 10 wonderful years. Training, making solid and reliable friends, empowering one's own body and mind, defending humanking against the wolves - be it monsters, humans or priests.

Very soon, his brothers discovered with delight that thanks to his education he was an incredible insight and skill in chilling the hearts of men. Every huge warrior can intimidate, but not every huge warrior knows how to intimidate in a civilized way. Like carrying a freaking large lochaber greataxe and sharpening it. 

He was also very skilled in ecclesiastic law, and gradually became a precious knight for his superior: when sent on a "diplomatic" mission as a bodyguard, for some reason the others were very malleable and willing to sign any treaty...as long as the encounter finished as soon as possible.

At the age of 25, he still is not married (even if he is quite fond of girls with a certain weight on the right places), but that doesn't particularly bother anyone: his father probably can still choke a boar with his bare hands.


*Description: * 
Harstard is a 7ft tall man, with crystal blue eyes and long unruly blond hair, and bulking muscles. He wears a half armor and the most striking feature of his presence is his favorite weapon: A large lochaber greataxe. He has wrestled it from an ogre tribe leader, and it is made with a strange reddish steel. Once a priest told him that a feeble aura of magic emanates from it, but seemingly it has no apparent effect. 

To say the truth, he doesn't always use that weapon: when fighting in tight quarters, he draws a heavy mace, and he also has a set of throwing axes. But the lochaber axe serves it purpose: scaring people.

He has a deep voice and usually a flat, calm face, and carries a huge horn, made from a strange and unknown animal.

He also rides a huge horse, quite intelligent, but really brutish horse, named Bodran. Whenever Harstard forgets to order Bodran not to do anything funny, he bites the man attending him, steps on his feets or runs away from the stable.

*Characteristics and Skills*

Freakish strength, great endurance. He simply demolishes his opponets with his oversized weapon. He also knows several languages and is quite versed in ecclesiastic law.

*Values and Motivations:* 

He has a deep faith in the Light. He has, however, less respect for its church. He pays formal respects to his superiors out of the order, but he personally judges how worthy and reliable they are. He, as his brothers, is known to circumvent stupid orders and flatly ignore idiotic ones.

He is driven by the will to serve his order and the church. In his opinion, it has grown too soft and arrogant. A heir to a duke himself, he knows that southern nobles are useless: most of them, anyway.

He will strive to climb the hierarchy of the Knights of the Light, and he is also a little bit ambitious. 

Ah, side note: he will start collecting weapons
*Interactions:* 

Towards unknown, and neutral people, he is mostly silent and laconic. When confronted with even the slightest accent of arrogance, he reacts swiftly and humbles the opposing one. 

Towards his friends, he relaxes and starts cracking jokes. He is capable of saying absolutely impossible things with a serious face. He also uses to make quick reasoning and summarize them to his companions with a couple of words, leaving them bewildered and not understanding.

*Useful Knowledge:* 
His father, duke Dagarson. Several other nobles, and a great lot of Erukkan knights: he traveled a lot in the last 10 years. He also knows  the bishop Bergstan, a former Erukkan knight.

*Tactics:* 
Against big foes, or not heavily armored foes, charge and swing with incredible strenght. Or wait for them to charge and intercept them like a falling star.
Against better armored foes, he sacrifices a little bit of strength for more precision. 

*Rules:* 
I picked some non-standar feats, and I'll have to ask approval for them:
Barbarian substitution level (Complete champion): loses the enhancement of speed and gains the pounce ability
_Cometary collision (player's handbook 2)_: as a standard action I can prepare an action. When an enemy charges, I may intercept him with a charge of my own, and I have a +2 to hit and +4 to damage
Bodran IIRC, a heavy warhorse costs 300gp. I'd like to pay him 500gp and get a bonus on strength: he will have to carry me, my armor and a lot of weaponry very soon  

[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Jan 13, 2008)

The _magic_ works! I might already have undergone the first total concept change. 


New Question:

How are Domains handled and chosen if a Cleric 'worships' the Light (and not especially one of the Saints) ?


----------



## Fenris (Jan 13, 2008)

[sblock=J. Alexander]
Thanks than means a good deal to me.
Now what a tough choice. 

If you'll have him I would love to still participate in the Great North with Modjan. If that is feasible, let me know when you have a point in the story where you could re-insert him.

And while I was only looking for one game, I have one wrapping up, so I think I will continue to develop the character for Divine Avengers and see where it goes.

I am looking at a Cleric 1/ Fighter 2. Someone who couldn't quite make it as a cleric, but still serves the church [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> and on that note if any of you know of a DM that may be starting a campaign let me know..I have been dying to play with Scotley in a campaign for over twenty years  and finding a dm that can handle our unorthodxy, fly by the seat of the pants, sneaky, manipulative, scheming, finaical, politcal and down right werid ways.......all that to say thanks Scotley for putting up with more than one over the top characters and ideas that i have come up with that have made you drink buttermilk to settle your stomach after i posted......




JA, I may well be starting a campaign taking place in my homebrew world in a few months, and both you and Scotley would be more than welcome in my game. Start thinking of a character concept you'd like to play. 



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay having said that it looks like this may be yet another big group.....so far i like every concept floated and the questions so most everone is going to get to play...the only hesitatin i have is in regards to Ferris who dropped out of The Great North with no explanation.....leaving the group sorely lacking a fighter...but that was proably my fault as the action was slow to get started...




Don't forget my Fighter. I just haven't posted him up yet.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Dam i need to stop drinking red wine..makes me all thoughful......perhaps bourbon would be better..i get more creative while sipping on it.




I keep trying to tell you: Scotch. A good Islay Scotch is the key to getting your creative juices flowing. Although, I just recently picked up a bottle of 12 year old Dalmore Highland Scotch, and it seems to do a really good job!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2008)

*Rhun's Character Concept - In Progress*

*Bestor Drake*
_Neutral Good Human Male Fighter 3_
_XPs: 3000_

[sblock=Experience History]
Starting XPs: 3000
[/sblock]

*Age:* 20
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6' 2"
*Weight:* 190lb
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Strawberry Blonde
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 16 [+3] (10 points) 
*DEX:* 13 [+1] (5 points)
*CON:* 15 [+2] (8 points)
*INT:* 12 [+1] (4 points)
*WIS:* 13 [+1] (5 points)
*CHA:* 12 [+1] (4 points)
_36 point buy_

*HP: 36* (Max Hit Points: 30+6 CON)
*Armor Class:* 23 (10 base + 8 armor + 2 heavy shield + 1 dex + 2 dodge)
- Flat-footed AC: 20
- Touch AC: 12
*Initiative:* +1
*BAB:* +3
*Atttack:*
- Bastard Sword +7 (1d10+3/19-20)
- Warhammer +6 (1d8+3/x3)
- Armor Spikes +6 (1d6+3/x2)

*Speed:* 20' (30’ base)

*FORT:* +5 (3 base + 2 con)
*REFL:* +2 (1 base + 1 dex)
*WILL:* +2 (1 base + 1 wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword)_
- _Combat Focus_
- _Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword)_
2nd Level
- _Dodge_
3rd Level
- _Combat Stability_

- _Combat Dodge (Bonus Martial/Divine Feat - thanks JA!)_

*Combat Focus: Usable once per encounter, duration 12 rounds, currently provides +4 on will saves, +8 vrs (bull rush, disarm, grapple, overrun and trip), an additional +1 dodge bonus and the ability to change dodge target as an immediate action*

*Skills:*
- _Climb +5 (2 ranks, +3 str)_
- _Craft: Armorer +2 (1 rank, +1 int)_
- _Craft: Weaponsmith +2 (1 rank, +1 int)_
- _Handle Animal +6 (5 ranks, +1 cha)_
- _Intimidate +7  (6 ranks, +1 cha)_
- _Jump +5 (2 ranks, +3 str)_
- _Knowledge: Ecclesiastic Law +2 (1 rank, +1 int)_
- _Ride +7 (4 ranks, +1 dex, +2 "synergy")_
- _Swim +5 (2 ranks, +3 str)_

*Languages:*
- _Common/Trade Tonuge_
- _Illum_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
- Full Plate, masterwork (1650gp, 50lb)
- Heavy Wooden Shield (7gp, 10lb)

*Melee weapons*
- Bastard Sword, masterwork (335gp, 6lb)
- Warhammer (12gp, 5lb)
- Armor Spikes (50gp, 10lb)
- Dagger (2gp, 1lb)

*Ranged weapons*
- 

*Equipment*
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
----- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
----- Trail rations, 5 days (25sp, 5lb)
----- 2 sacks (2cp, 1lb)
----- Whetstone (2cp, 1lb)
- Beltpouch (1gp, 0.5lb)
----- Flint & steel (1gp, -)
----- Flask, whiskey (3cp, 1.5lb)
- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
- Explorer's outfit (8gp, worn)

*Other Goods & Gear*
- War Dog (150gp; see Wingaard, below)
- Chainmail barding (300gp)

*Weight Carried: *
*Remaining money:* 181gp

*Wingaard, War Dog*
_Tricks: Attack, Come, Defend, Guard, Heel, Track_
[sblock=Stats]
Size/Type: Medium Animal; Hit Dice: 2d8+4 (20 hp); Initiative: +2; Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares); Armor Class: 21 (+2 Dex, +4 natural, +5 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 14; Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3; Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+3); Full Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.; Special Attacks: trip; Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent; Saves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1; Abilities: Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6; Skills: Jump +8, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +3, Survival +1*; Feats: Alertness, Track
[/sblock]



*Description*
Bestor is a well-built young warrior, lean and broad shouldered, with muscles built from long hours of physical labor and weapons training. With reddish gold hair, bright green eyes and chiseled features, Bestor is a handsome lad and quite popular with the ladies. He keeps himself well groomed and clean shaven, as much so as possible. He bears several distinguishing features as well: raking scars down the left side of his chest, a reminder of a run-in with the undead, and a long slashing scar across his right thigh, where a bandit's sword nearly cost Bestor his leg.

Bestor dresses comfortably and practical, preferring warm wools, soft leathers and light linens to the finer cloths available. When garbed for combat, Bestor dresses in his well-crafted plate armor, carries a shield painted with a sable dragon rampant upon a sanguine field.

Bestor is almost always accompanied by a large, brindled wolfhound named Wingaard.





*Personality*
Patient and well disciplined, Bestor does not exhibit the impulsiveness of most warrior types. He tends to study the situation first, in order to gain every advantage over a foe. He is a dedicated, loyal companion, and while not an officer doesn't hesitate to take charge if the situation warrants it. Bestor would put himself in harm's way without hesitation to prevent another from being hurt, and he is nearly fearless in the face of evil. He is the helpful sort, always offering to lend a hand where he can.


*Background - In Progress*
Bestor hails from a modest family, his father being a simple blacksmith in the small village of Whitehold on the western border of the Valley of Light. The lad's father had hoped that Bestor would follow in his footsteps, set up forge and raise a family. But Bestor had other plans. After all, the blood of warriors runs strong in the Drake line. Indeed, family legend holds that the great hero Auheron the Dragon himself started the family line many centuries ago. There had been other heros and knights of the Drake line as well: Gunther the Stalwart, Hilliard Drake, and the mighty Kemp of Stonefort to name a few. Bestor had heard all of these tales about the powerful Drake warriors of the past, and decided that he would follow in their footsteps instead of those of his father.

His father frowned upon Bestor's attempts to teach himself how to properly wield weapons, and without proper tutelage, his skills were lacking. Eventually, though, Bestor took to training with an odd old hermit that lived on the edge of the village. Dedric (as he was called) was still a master with weapons despite his age, and found that he liked the young Bestor enough to train him. Where many warriors rely on brute strength and rage to win battles, Dedric taught Bestor discipline and focus. 

Bestor trained with Dedric for several years, but the old man had issues with detereorating health, and eventually died of consumption. Without a mentor, Bestor decided to join the Knights of the Light as a man-at-arms. He knew enough of weapons to secure himself a position in the ranks, and soon found himself stationed with a garrison on the borders of the Westlands. Here Bestor was able to continue his training, learning from other warriors in his unit, and his skills increased and his body grew stronger.

Then came a dark and fateful day for young Bestor. Rumors that vile elves had been seen in the area filtered down to his unit, and Captain Narvel decided to send the men out in squads to track down the dark foe. Though Bestor's squad never actually saw any elves, they saw what could only have been the work of the evil forest dwellers: One squad of troops was found slain and mutilated. If that had been the end of the event, things may well have turned out different for Bestor. But the slain troops rose from their graves the very night they were buried, and attacked the rest of the knights.

The men on watch managed to raise the alarm before they were slain, and while many others fled before the foul undead, Bestor stood his ground and managed to destroy several of the things with sword and torch. His efforts turned the tide of the fight, allowing the officers to rally the rest of the troops and overcome the remaining creatures. Bestor received a commendation for his valor. Of course, Bestor's actions also attracted the attention of some higher ups in the Church of the Light, who decided that 
Bestor could benefit well from the training they could provide.


_*Future Development:* Depending on how the game develops, Bestor will pick up one to three more levels of fighter, and possibly some levels of Exotic Weapon Master once he qualifies for said prestige class. He could conceivably take 2 (3 ?)levels in cleric, as well, as that would give him access to divine feats that could prove useful in this sort of game. I'm thinking Fighter 4 / Cleric 3 / Exotic Weapon Master 3 might be the combination that takes him to 10th level. _


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 14, 2008)

*Comments*

Rhun
Very Very Good.........I like

Okay just send me the info on level etc..

Scotch is for sissey's except on special occasions 

Fenris
[sblock]Have to be this game, I broached the idea of adding a new player and the consesus was that it was fine as it was in the Great North...but it may be possible later on..so guess were on for Divine Avengers.[/sblock]

Douane
You may pick two domains, three is you buy it with a feet for your character. This reflects teh diverstiy of the church...but evil ones will cause you to be looked and tracked by the HOunds.

Nightbreeze
Great............oh the fun i am going to have


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 14, 2008)

*Cast so FAr*

Rhun
Nightbreeze
Scotley
OnlytheSTrong
Fernis
Douane
EvilHalfling
GMVictory
VodaVosa


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Rhun
> Very Very Good.........I like
> 
> Okay just send me the info on level etc..
> ...





I guess I won't be saving any scotch for you! 

When the campaign starts (and as I noted, it will probably be a couple of months), I'm thinking it will start at 5th level. The campaign will be titled "The Call of the King" and will involve the PCs working for one of the large kingdoms in my homebrew, becoming favored by the ruler (or not, based on PC actions), and possibly rising to rule their own domains. Most classes are acceptable, as are most races, though I've made some modifications to the races in my homebrew.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 14, 2008)

*Comments*

Rhun
Sweet, Scotley and I will start planning some mischief


----------



## Blackroot (Jan 14, 2008)

I didn't realize that you had set up the thread already. Is there still a spot open for my Archivist? I was thinking about creating him as an aasimar with mostly healing and non defensive spells. Lemme know if this'll work.

edit- I just realized that you wanted humans only, will this exclude aasimar?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 14, 2008)

*Comments*

Blackroot
I will have to think on that....most are picking humans...so if I go ahead with the asimiar i will have to open it up to other human variants...which i guess i am cool with......so your call.......

Everbody
This puts us at ten if everyone plays and I hope they all do...but with this number i am faced with a few tough choices..do i run two groups of 5 and let you pick and choose which group you want to be in or do I run with one large group. If we opted for the large group then posting will be slower and I will have a 72 hour rule....and will have to ask characters to be patient and give others a chance to post...as sometimes the action can be advanced and people feel left outl...okay time for you to chime in.. two groups or one large group....and this will in no way reflect the other campaings..both groups will be following the same plot line story line so you will be on your honor not to peak


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd prefer to have two groups ran, but I know that can kind of be a pain in the @$$. I pretty much am easy to please and will go with whatever everyone else decides.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2008)

Either way. My gut tells me that we'll lose a couple of players within a few months of the game starting, though. All I ask is that if you run two groups, you stick me in the group with Scotley!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 14, 2008)

*Death Flag*

I was going to play in another campaign but alas did not make the cut due to time constraints and more creative people applying but the dm had an interesting notion that i have been pondering....He called it rasing the death flag and when a charcter did so the combat was lethal in that if he died he died..otherwise once dropped the character would stablize at -1 hit point. I tend to agree with him in that it gives a certain degree of stabiity to the the characters action in that he knows he cant die but also allows him the opportuity to go for broke so to speak...my own take on this is as follows......You get a base 3points plus 1 point for ever two levels of experiecne...when you raise the death flag you have the following options at your disposal with the associated point cost......

+2 to all saves          3 point cost
+2 to all attack rolls   3point cost
+2 to all damage rolls  3 point cost
1 simple action    1 point
1 extra attack           2 points
1 extra 5 foot move   1 point

I understand this is going to require some thinking and discusiion so this is just an outline..I dotn want a lot of options but feel there need to be a few more so suggestions are welcome...and how would you feel about implementing this in the game....

J


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmmm....to say the truth, I don't know.
As a DM, my instincts scream against undying PGs. My campaigns are quite cruel, usually (but not infair). I see that raising the death flag gives you quite the huge bonus....but I just...don't like, sorry. Guess I'm a little bit conservative.

As for the groups, I'll prefer going with two groups of 5. If too many people drop, I suppose you can always merge them later. I call my dibs on Rhun, and if possible, the little pyromaniac . My character quite needs someone chaste and faithful to generate a lot of fun.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 14, 2008)

EDIT: changed my mind on the death flag. It's ok form me, I'm just going to raise it almost every encounter.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 14, 2008)

Ive liked the concept of the death flag, it makes for a more story-like atmosphere and less - "I got killed by road bandits" moments.  I'm willing to try it.  

two groups sounds good, but that means your running,  what 4 PbP campaigns?  If this one is starting in march you might lose players before that.  Whats the starting gold? 

I am also adding what I have on Jessica's stats to her post, so I won't have to go find the scraps of paper later.   The format her  background is in is from an article called "the seven sentence NPC" which I copied onto the inside cover of my PhB.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 14, 2008)

*Comments*

Well I was planning of march lol but seems like my pc's are speedy and very efficent in creating their characters...so if all goes well maybe the first of feburary..that is like two weeeks which is a good time to hammmer everything out..and yeah i KNOW 4   or 3 large ones...but truth be told other than combat it is not that difficult especialy when pc's carry some of the burden with intercharacter action...and your right about the dropping out...so if we start witht ten most likely two or three will drop out in the shake out process or that seems to be the average.......so we shall see...by the way..the death flag goodies are only suggestions  i wanted feedback before firming things up..most likely the +2 will drop to +1 as they seem to be a little overblancing..


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> As for the groups, I'll prefer going with two groups of 5. If too many people drop, I suppose you can always merge them later. I call my dibs on Rhun, and if possible, the little pyromaniac . My character quite needs someone chaste and faithful to generate a lot of fun.





I've never even gamed with Nightbreeze and he is calling dibs on me? Is that a good sign, or a bad one? 

As somebody who is running two simoultaneous PBP campaigns of the same game, I can tell you that it is actually simpler than running two completely different PBP games. At least when you creature a foe or opponent, or give a description of a room or person, you can copy and paste it from one thread to another as necessary, and it cuts down the work load a bit. 

As far as the death flag goes, it seems like a cool idea, if I understand it correctly. A PC can raise the death flag at anytime by spendng his "points", but in doing so changes the combat to full on lethality, correct? How long do the effects last? Just the one round, or for the duration of the encounter? How does a PC go about getting his spent points back?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2008)

I think there is another piece to the death flag as I've seen it proposed in other places. You get say half a dozen action points each time you rest for the night. You raise the death flag to get extra points. To lower the death flag you have to buy the points back, so you are in danger until the next day typically. You can raise and lower the death flag as an immediate action if you have the point remaining. Our estimed DM may of course have something different in mind. That is just one way I've seen it done.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 14, 2008)

The way that I thought it was done is that the flag is up until the end of the encounter /scene. I assumed the bonuses lasted the same amount of time, but that would make all the +2's overpowered. 

Perhaps the pool should last until the next rest period. Action points avalible each day seems too much, since the default is recovery after gaining a level.

Rhun - I never considered that about running two games. I overlapped a table top and PbP game once and there were only minor benifits. (more fleshed out NPC's, a better developed town or two)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> The way that I thought it was done is that the flag is up until the end of the encounter /scene. I assumed the bonuses lasted the same amount of time, but that would make all the +2's overpowered.




My thoughts exactly. If it was a single round or such, +2 would be fine. But definitely overpowered if they last the whole encounter (although, this is one of J. Alexander's games, so maybe not so overpowered as it seems). 




			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Rhun - I never considered that about running two games. I overlapped a table top and PbP game once and there were only minor benifits. (more fleshed out NPC's, a better developed town or two)




I've found that I can reuse a lot of maps and such. As since the advenure I am running is an AD&D one that I am updating as we go, I find that I often have things updated ahead of tiem because one of the two groups has already been through that part.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 15, 2008)

[sblock=J. Alexander]
Just when you get my hopes up about the Great North!   It's alright. If they need a bang-bang meat shield, hopefully I am first on the list.

Although technically Modjan isn't a_ new_ character....................  

But as they said, they've got a good synergy working, and that was a concern of mine as well, I didn't want to muck things up.

And in going back to the thread, it started during the Fall of 06, which was when I was finishing up my dissertation. So I claim insanity by reason of higher education.   
Again not an excuse, but part of the problem.

So onto Divine Avengers. I changed my concept a bit, I noticed there weren't many straight Clerics so I am making one. May I use the Glory Domain? What would the title of the head of a small local church or abbey be? 

I'll have a pretty good draft up in the next day or two for feedback.

[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Comments*

Fernis
LOL that would explain much...the insainty plea is accepted....yes the glory domain is premissible  rember you get to chose two and if you spend a feat you can pick up a third.


Everybody
Good News Bad News
Scotely may or may not join us in this setting but if for sure going to be in the Colony Game... The Dwarven Traders idea has been merged thanks to Mowgli into the Colony campaign and I will allow two dwarves in it...one of which he is playing..... So this should free up my energies as a dm......and it looks like we will more or less settel with 9 and i am leaning towrds just one group........

Be sure to check the OCC thread - Call to the Four Lands for more information and if you would like to opt out of this game thread for another campaign that i will start then you will be assurd a spot in it....


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, I'm going to bow out of this one and give someone else a chance. I do want to be involved with the colony game however. I see lots of great characters in this one. Have fun!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Game Ruling*

Having given it thought  i need to amend my leanings.....

The Divine Avengers will be divided into two groups of 5 or 6 players each....as the orientation of this game is more dungeon crawling, invesitagion old graveyards etc it should not be that much more work....and given that i have merged two campaign ideas into one I dont think it will be a problem...

I would prefer that players talk and form their own teams rather than having me assign one to them which i will do...the teams need to be balanced so keep that in mind.....your going to be fighting tons of undead so your going to need a good mix.

So pick which team you want to be in and start talking among yourself....

Team Names are as follows

Divine Avenger - Alpha Team
Divine Avenger - Bravo Team


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Divine Avenger - Alpha Team
> Divine Avenger - Bravo Team





How many FULL clerics are there? We should have one on each team, I should think.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Good Question*

Everyone Please Post what they are playing so i can recap it....if your are undecided still at least give us an indiction on where your leaning... thanks


----------



## Douane (Jan 15, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> [...] as the orientation of this game is more dungeon crawling, invesitagion old graveyards etc [...]




Reading this, I have to ask if there is still a place for social skills or do I have to rework my current concept?

Thanks!


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmm. So far we have:

Evilhalfling: Jessica, Cleric1/Sorcerer2
GMVictory: Garyd, hunter of the dead
Onlythestrong: Targren, Monk 3
Rhun: Bestor Drake: Fighter2
Duane: Cleric
Blackroot: Archivist
Voda Vosa: Shugenja
Fenris: ?
Nightbreeze: Harstard Barbarian1/Fighter3


Uh...first of all, is everyone still in?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

_Bestor Drake_ - Fighter 3

Eventual Advancement (most likely): Fighter 4/Cleric 3/Exotic Weapon Master 3


----------



## Douane (Jan 15, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Everyone Please Post what they are playing so i can recap it....if your are undecided still at least give us an indiction on where your leaning... thanks





			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> [...]
> Duane: Cleric
> [...]
> 
> ...



Still in, but the cleric is no longer current.



Goric "The Questioner" narvas Zatina - Rogue 1 / Favoured Soul 2

Eventual Advancement: Rogue 1 / Favored Soul 4, Church Inquisitor X


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok then it becomes:
Evilhalfling: Jessica, Cleric1/Sorcerer2
GMVictory: Garyd, hunter of the dead
Onlythestrong: Targren, Monk 3
Rhun: Bestor Drake: Fighter2
Duane: Goric, Rogue 1/ Favoured Soul 2
Blackroot: Archivist
Voda Vosa: Shugenja
Fenris: ?
Nightbreeze: Harstard Barbarian1/Fighter2

I think that as we have only 2 divine casters, we need one of them in each team...

As you know, I casted dibs on Rhun (I know him...I'm a long time lurker) and on Evilhalfling (I like the idea of his character and mine in the same party ,lol). If that is ok for them, would you mind being with us?. Then we would have 2 front line fighters, 1 utility/future artillery, and one skill-user/cleric.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Comments*

Oh there is going to be a  need for social skills etc.....tons of them......just trying to emphzies the type of adventures that will be forthcoming.....i never forgo about politics in any of my games ;_)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 15, 2008)

Does anyone else find it funny that with a divine party concept we have NO straight clerics? 
Or even a paladin? do shukenja or archivists even have turning? 
Perhaps I should have kept Jessica a full cleric, but she is too developed for me to reimagine her now.  Her focus may change to lean more to cleric than I initially thought, but we will have to see. 

Hey can we use the turning as damage rules? I hate chasing down undead, and it would be worse in PbP I think.

Nightbreezes party suggestion is fine by me, and I have always wanted to see an Archivist
in play...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 15, 2008)

lol my monk may turn into a paladin........... for help with healing and front line fighting. It wouldn't be that hard to change  his background, just rework it to a militaristic church.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Does anyone else find it funny that with a divine party concept we have NO straight clerics?




And I refuse to play another full-on cleric any time soon...I'm already playing 4 of them in PBP games.


----------



## Douane (Jan 15, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Oh there is going to be a  need for social skills etc.....tons of them......just trying to emphzies the type of adventures that will be forthcoming.....i never forgo about politics in any of my games ;_)




Good to hear, thanks! 

I began to fear I might be reduced to reasoning with the undead. ("Tell me about your mother, Mr. Lich.")


----------



## Fenris (Jan 15, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Does anyone else find it funny that with a divine party concept we have NO straight clerics?
> Or even a paladin? do shukenja or archivists even have turning?
> Perhaps I should have kept Jessica a full cleric, but she is too developed for me to reimagine her now.  Her focus may change to lean more to cleric than I initially thought, but we will have to see.
> 
> ...




I am making a full cleric, so no worries there.


----------



## Douane (Jan 15, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> lol my monk may turn into a paladin........... for help with healing and front line fighting. It wouldn't be that hard to change  his background, just rework it to a militaristic church.




And this after I decided against going the monk/paladin multiclass route in order to not step in your 'monkly' toes? Oh, the humanity!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Turning Undead*

Okay i am unfaimlar with turning damage...i do recall in the good old days of Ad&D clerics could outright destroy undead by turning themm is this something similar....anyway  it sounds like it would be feasible just need to be brought up to speed on it..and may make you take it as an add on feat that stacks with basic turning...


----------



## Fenris (Jan 15, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay i am unfaimlar with turning damage...i do recall in the good old days of Ad&D clerics could outright destroy undead by turning themm is this something similar....anyway  it sounds like it would be feasible just need to be brought up to speed on it..and may make you take it as an add on feat that stacks with basic turning...





I am planning on taking the Disciple of the Sun feat which lets you spend an extra turn attempt  to destroy rather than just turn, undead.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay i am unfaimlar with turning damage...i do recall in the good old days of Ad&D clerics could outright destroy undead by turning themm is this something similar....anyway  it sounds like it would be feasible just need to be brought up to speed on it..and may make you take it as an add on feat that stacks with basic turning...




It is a variant in Complete Divine, I believe. Turn attempts cause 1d6 damage/cleric level to undead within (60' ?), instead of running them off.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, you can still destry them if your effective turner level is twice their HD. But as the CR goes up, this becomes pretty much impossible because undeads have tons of HD.

However, a radiant sevant of st.Pelor would be pretty much deadly for undeads...and he could heal really well too.

As evlihalfling has agreed and Rhun hasn't disagreed, it seems that we three are going in the same party. So we have two front liners, and a sorcered. We need someone (or two...) healing, and someone with social skills...other than intimidate


----------



## Douane (Jan 15, 2008)

I could deliver the social skills, but Goric probably won't be that big on the healing part.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, you are still going to be a cleric, aren't you? That means that you could prepare healing spells, and use healing wands. That's something. Besides, no cleric would be effective enough on his own, because of the max hp rules....we will have to rely on magic items anyway.

BTW, J, would you consider the vigor spells? Then are very effective for healing outside of combat, and if extended they are awesome.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Undead*

I will think about the damage..i dont see a problem with it  but 1d6 percleric levelthat seems rough..i am sure we can compormise somewhere though.....

Let me read up on the vigor.....


----------



## Fenris (Jan 15, 2008)

JA,
Here is a first draft of my character and background. Any comments, suggestions or criticism is welcome. I am not vary familiar with DotF or CD, so I had to wing it a bit.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Thurien Hurvaal
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Church of the Light (Saint Pelor)

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 30 (3d8+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -7         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +9    +2    +0    +X    +X    +X    21
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +0          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +3          +6

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Morning star              +5     1d8+2      20x2
Heavy crossbow            +2     1d10       19-20x2
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Illum

[B]Abilities:[/B] Turn Undead (10/day, Turn check 1d20+5; Damage 3d6+7); Domains: Glory, Strength 

[B]Spells:[/B]
Orisons: 4
1st level:3+1
2nd level:2+1

[B]Feats:[/B] Improved Turning, Disciple of the Sun, Extra Turning, Divine Vengance

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 18       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Diplomacy                  2    +3          +5
Heal                       5    +3          +8
Knowledge (Eccl. Law)      4    +0          +4
Knowledge (Religion)       5    +0          +5
Profession (Farmer)        2    +3          +4


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
MW Morning star         308sp   xxlb
Heavy crossbow           50sp
10 bolts                  1sp
Full Plate+1          101,650sp   XXlb
Heavy Steel Shield       20sp
Silver Holy Symbol       25sp
Healer's Kit             50sp
Cleric's vestments        5sp
Explorer's outfit        free
Backpack                  2sp
2 flasks holy water      50sp
Pearl of Power (1st lvl) 1,000 gp
2x Potions Hide from Undead 100 gp
2 x Potions Cure Light Wounds 100 gp
Remove Fear Potion 50 gp
Shield of Faith +2 Potion 50 gp
Mahic Weapon Potion 50 gp

XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 12,839 sp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 200lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* Thurien is a handsome young man. Quite straping for a priest thanks to his years of farm labor. His blond hair is cut short, and his green eyes twinkle often with mischief or clarity is left to the beholder. Despite his usual garb of armor and weapons, Thurien usually has a smile on. His armor is bright and polished, decorated with motifs of the sun for Saint Pelor and the Light.

[sblock=Background] Thurien was born the 4th son, and 6th child of Humbert and Esmerelda Hurvaal, stout farmers of the small village of Bidfell in the Valley of Light.  Thurien was raised as most farm kids are, doing chores and helping on the farm. He was an outgoing child and insightful. The local preist said he would make an excellent preist, which was good since as the youngest son, the farm wasn't going to him, which left the army or the Church.

Thurien indeed was sent off to a monestary for training as a cleric just after his 16th birthday. He  liked it well enough. Farm life was actually a little tougher. But Thurien was ‘talented and obviously gifted with a close connection to the Light, but lacks the discipline required of a priest’ according to the head of the monestary, Father Jarvin. Indeed Thurien took to the lessons he like very well and became an accomplished healer, but church law, and religious history did not thrill him. He avoided learning from books as much as he could. The power that surged through him as he channeled divine energy was amazing and being able to help people where the only things that kept in him from getting kicked out of the preisthood.

Eventually he passed his training and was assigned to a small abbey on the far west of the Valley. There he was the assistant to Father Parnik. This was what Thurien had envisioned. A small rural assignment, among farmers and farmers, healing the sick and seeing families grow and prosper in the Light. Things went well for several years. Thurien learned a great deal from Father Parnik, things that were more important than the stuff Father Jarvin taught. Like who made the best apple pie and which day to visit on, and how to decide when to use the healing power of the Light and when to simply bandage a wound and allow it to heal. Thurien grew very attached to Father Parnik and looked forward to many years there.

One evening Thurien’s life changed forever. Father Parnik and he were out consecrating the dead. There had been a large family that became ill, and no had come for aid and so all perished. Father Parnik and Thurien has traveled for 2 days to get to the remote farm. They were consecrating the bodies and preparing them for a proper burial when the unthinkable happened. One of the bodies began to twitch. It then stood up and attacked Father Parnik. Some wretched evil had found this poor family first and defiled their corpses. Whether it was the disease itself or some vile necromancer, Thurien still to this day does not know. But the corpse attacked Father Parnik as another rose in unholy movement. Thurien stood there in his vestments, with his holy symbol and a shovel. Remembering his training (barely) from a few years ago, Thurien managed to turn the undead attacking Father Parnik. But the undead in front of him still remained. So, tears running down his face, Thurien brought he shovel down onto the zombies head, onto the face that he could still see a young girl, trapped in unholy undeath. Again and again, he beat the thing, until it no longer looked human and stopped moving. But it was too late for Father Parnik, the zombie had ripped out Father Parnik’s heart, and by extension Thurien’s. Thurien held the old priest in his arms for a long time, he then consecrated his body and buried him there near the family he died serving.

Thurien wrote a letter to the Church explaining the heroic actions of Father Parnik and requesting a replacement. He then left the Church for some time. The Church did not know his whereabouts, until a wandering Knight of the Light found him some six months later in small cave, drawn and emaciated. Thurien was taken back to the local abbey and nursed back to health. It took a long time for his face to lose the look of horror nearly stamped upon it. He apologized for his absence but said that the experience had purged him of doubt, and the Light had shown him a new pathway. A path he was willing to go on. He swore he would not let such a tragedy occur again if he could help it. As he recovered, his eyes regained their twinkle and gleam, although now it was tempered a bit, with desire, hardened with purpose. After six long months of healing, prayer and rest, Thurien emerged with a stronger connection to the Light, but more sure of what he needed to do with it. No longer would he be content to sit in a rural abbey eating his way to retirement. He needed to be out combating evil, the corruption that was undeath.

 Armed with a new confidence he marched to the local Knights of the Light chapter house to demand membership. The fact that he was a priest if about the only thing that kept the knights from laughing outright at Thurien.  

Dejected by this refusal, Thurien still kept up his mission. And this time he was going to Lighthome. There he was confident that the Church leaders would see his new found desire and reassign him from a simple rural abbeyman to a cleric dedicated to stamping out the undead.

[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Comments*

Fernis
Solid and oh the fun i can have with a pretty boy in the party


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Let me read up on the vigor.....





Vigor is excellent for outside of combat healing. And it works great with Divine Metamagic: Extend or Extend Spell.

However, and this is important: You must ban it from being used with Persistent Spell, since that would effectively make it last all day long.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Uber Characters*

One of my dirty little secrets as a dm is that when i feel a charcter is abusing the freedom in selection of feats use of spells etc in order to unbalace the game and make hima star is to put a pissed of ancient red momma dragon into the mix...i find that it gets a pc's attention and they become more reasonalbe in their use of spells and selection of feats


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> One of my dirty little secrets as a dm is that when i feel a charcter is abusing the freedom in selection of feats use of spells etc in order to unbalace the game and make hima star is to put a pissed of ancient red momma dragon into the mix...i find that it gets a pc's attention and they become more reasonalbe in their use of spells and selection of feats




Super sweet! I wonder if Vadric could take her.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

I got her already stated out and ready to open up a can of whoop ass...so anytime your feeling friskey we can arrange it....


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't mess with Scarlet Rhun!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone playing a cleric should think about the _Divine Purification_ feat. 1d8+CHA damage to undead within 60' and simoultaneously heals companions of the same amount. And, it is a swift action if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 15, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Vigor is excellent for outside of combat healing. And it works great with Divine Metamagic: Extend or Extend Spell.
> 
> However, and this is important: You must ban it from being used with Persistent Spell, since that would effectively make it last all day long.



 IIRC it can't be persisted...it is touch isn't it? Only personal or fixed range spells can be persisted. 

Yeah, when extended it becames a realy powerhouse for healing outside of combat.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

That's alright. I'll wait to provoke her for the Colony game, so she can swoop in and demolish everything we have built!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 15, 2008)

J. Alexander........ with your permission I would like to wait to see what group I am in, before I either place a Paladin or a monk.


----------



## Douane (Jan 15, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Everyone
> The Divine Feats can be found in Completly divine and Defenders of the faith....if your playing a *marital* character such as a knight..i will allow you to switch the divine feat to a martial one to reflect your training...just run it past me




Goric is desperately trying to avoid becoming a _marital_ 'hero'. (See Background) What kind of feat should he coose?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Comments*

Rhun
Come on it wont take long..you will be a quick snack..in fact you may even be able to hit her once before you die 

Scotley
Scarlet is a kind and understanding soul once you realize your save if you do everything she tells you to do exactly how she tells you to 

OnlytheStrong
Sure , thanks for being flexiable ...

Douane
Exorcism ........


Everbody
Why do i get the impression you guys are trying to whoop up on my poor undead.....actually i like the fact that your building a team.......and thinking about the party and what it needs but dont lose sight of things and commit yourslef to the team at the expense of playing a character you truly love..


----------



## Douane (Jan 15, 2008)

Preface: Special thanks to Rhun for the character sheet template I "borrowed".   


*Goric "The Questioner" narvas Zatina, First Heir of the House of Cathfall*
_Lawful Good Human Male Rogue 1/Favoured Soul 2_
_XPs: 3000_

*Age:* 21
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'
*Weight:* 168 lbs
*Eyes:* Colourless
*Hair:* Blonde (worn long)
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*DEX:* 12 [+1] (4 points)
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*INT:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*WIS:* 16 [+3] (10 points)
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
_36 point buy_

*HP: 28 *(Max Hit Points: 6+8+8+6 CON)
*Armor Class:* 18 (10 base + 5 armor + 2 heavy shield +1 Dex
- Flat-footed AC: 17
- Touch AC: 11
*Initiative:* +1
*BAB:* +1
*Atttack:*
- MW Longsword +34 (1d8+1/19-20)
- Warhammer +2 (1d8+1/x3)

*Speed:* 20' (30’ base)

*FORT:* +5 (3 base + 2 con)
*REFL:* +6 (5 base + 1 dex)
*WILL:* +6 (3 base + 3 wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Able Learner_
- _Skill Focus: Sense Motive_
3rd Level
- _..._

- _...(Bonus Martial/Divine Feat - thanks JA!)_

*Skills:*
- _Bluff +7 (5 ranks, +2 Cha)_
- _Concentration +6 (4 ranks, +2 Con)_
- _Diplomacy +14 (6 ranks, +2 Cha, +6 Synergy)_
- _Gather Information +8 (4 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Synergy)_
- _Knowledge (Arcana) +7 (5 ranks, +2 Int)_
- _Knowledge (Local) +7 (5 ranks, +2 Int)_
- _Knowledge (Nobility) +7 (5 ranks, +2 Int)_
- _Knowledge (Religion) +8 (6 ranks, +2 Int)_
- _Intimidate +8  (4 ranks, +2 cha, +2 Synergy)_
- _Sense Motive +12 (6 ranks, +3 Wis, +3 Feat)_
- _Spellcraft +8 (4 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Synergy)_

*Languages:*
- _Confederation_
- _Trade Tongue_
- _Illum_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
- Breastplate+Chain Mail, Masterwork (350 GR, 30 lbs)
- Heavy Metal Shield, Masterwork (170 GR, 15 lbs)

*Melee weapons*
- Longsword, Masterwork (315 GR, 4 lbs)
- Warhammer (12 GR, 5 lbs)

*Other Equipment*

*Other Goods & Gear*

*Weight Carried: *

*Remaining money:*

*Description*
Due to the martial training with the Knights Goric has started to fill out and lost much of his former lankiness. Rather handsome, he has never been above using his good looks for fun and good times in his younger, wilder days. His most distinguishing feature, however, are his eyes: Though apparently colourless, every shade and colour can be traced in his pupils if one is able to stare into them long enough - something only very few are. Their piercing glance seems to penetrate most people straight to the very core of their being.

Goric usually wears the black of the Society of Truth and Justice, but has discarded the traditional skull cap for a bejeweled headband denoting his status as heir of the House of Cathfall. He also never seen without an ornate longsword by his side, the antique family weapon of the Zatinas given to him by his father.

*Personality*
If there is one guiding aspect to Goric's personality, it's the question "Why?". Since his early days of training with the instructors of the "Society of Truth and Justice" his father paid for (and even before), he has asked himself the same questions over and over again: "How do things function?" and "Why do they function the way they do?" Later on Goric started to apply these questions to the complex social interactions he experienced everyday as the eldest son of the Grand Duke of Cathfall. His inquisitive nature earned him the nickname "The Questioner" because there was apparently no limit to his thirst for knowledge. (Secretly he takes a good deal of pride in this nickname, but would never openly admit it.) But as the years went on, his limitless curiosity - once considered charming - started to wear on the people surrounding him as he ignored the "polite" limits of conversation again and again. 

This was also one of the reasons the Society of Truth and Justice "promoted" him to the Knights chapter in the Valley of Light. They certainly did not object to his neverending search for the truth behind all things but became increasingly uncomfortable when he did not confine himself to matters outside of the Order and even started to question the very foundations of their faith. Together with the discovery that they were unable to teach him magic after he had been deemed worthy because it simply came to him this proved to be the final straw and he was sent off to the Valley of Light.

His very nature made it hard to find and establish a circle of friends as he tends to question everyone and everything. Though this is always done without malice or intention to spite, Goric often scared potential friends or acquaintances away - not least because his observations were usually rather accurate.

Over the last years Goric has finally learned to restrain himself, something that occasionally unnerves people even more. His steadily increasing skills of "reading" people have stood him in good stead when the Church began to make use of his mediation talents.

Calm to the point of a total lack of emotion, he has become a very private man who opens up only to select few. (The escapades of his youth are still legend in the Grand Duchy and surrounding regions and nobody who knew him in those days would believe that these two are one and the same man. But all of these friends and acquaintances (and his former life with them) are now left behind far way in the Confederated States.) 

[sblock=Background (hidden for length)]*Background*

(as overheard in and about the manor of Rigas Zatina, Grand Duke of Cathfall, a few years ago)


"I need to talk to you, son."

"A pleasant surprise. Not. You are here because of the Knights, aren't you?"

"... Well, yes. Your mother and I have talked it over and we think there are other possibilities for you ..."

"Meriana, of course. Always Meriana. I have told you before, father, I don't have the slightest interest in her - or her dowry. So why don't you marry Magoras off to her?"

"Because that is not the way we do things, Goric. The marriage treaty calls specifically for the first son, the first Heir. Do you think Kilcare would have offered such a generous dowry for just anybody? No, the eldest daughter and the eldest son. This is the Old Way - this is the only honorable way."

"[Sigh] They are offering so much to get rid of her, father, and you know it. Meriana narvia Doruld is nothing but trouble and the one dark blot on their otherwise impeccable white vest that they haven't been able to lose yet."

"You are exaggerating again, son. And if you compare her to ..."

"Oh, please, father, I know where this is going. I'd be the last one to deny her pleasing looks, but where would this lead to? Do you expect the heir of Cathfall to choose his bride solely based upon her appearance ? Where is the honor in that, father ?"

"I expect the heir of Cathfall, my heir, to choose his wife in accordance with his duty to his house and family, because there is honor in that! "

"Ah, yes, "duty". The one little flaw in all my designs. The Light knows I've tried to find another way, but it always comes down to duty."

"A good thing it does, son. This shows that you haven't lost your repect for the Old Ways as some have feared. As I have started to fear. You will marry Meriana narvia Doruld for the honor of the House of Cathfall and if you really find her to be that disagreeable ... there are other ways."

"Other ways ... which reminds me, father. Councilwoman Jereva asked me relay her greetings when I met her only recently. She said she is looking forward to the next session and your ..."

"Silence, fool! Don't you dare to mention that woman in this house again."

"Relax, father - no need to pretend. I already knew that mother is not listening in on our "father-son-talk"."

"And what lead you to this conclusion ? Did you try the door to check if your mother was pressing her ear to the keyhole like a common servant ?"

"There was hardly any need for such ridiculous behaviour. I knew she wouldn't be listening - otherwise you'd never dared to speak of "other ways". ... Not to mention that I'd be willing to bet that she already knows, anyway."

"Perhaps ... probably. And yet, we have managed to stay together for 25 years now without going at each other's throat and even got some nice kids out of it. ... That could have gone better, of course, but you know how it is - sometimes your own children are just ungrateful, regardless of what one has done for them."

"That can't be compared in any way, and you know it, father! At least mother has the good graces to let you pretend in public  that it's you who's still got the pants on in House Cathfall, but Meriana has openly declared that she intends to buck all tradition and become the first Grand Duchess to hold the title not only in name but with full rights!"

"Yes, I remember that. A real pity. Ah, young people today."

...

"You know I can almost hear you grinning, father, don't you? Do you really think I'll give up just like that? Dream on, old man. My plan is sound and you are not going to stop me."

"Frankly, I'd be disappointed. Disappointed and worried that I failed to raise you propererly as the First Heir of Cathfall. But I didn't. So, let's talk about your plan then. You somehow talked your friends in the church to send you to the Valley of Light for initiation. Based on this you argue that your duties as member of the Chruch and First Heir collide and that the only honorable way to solve this is to postpone the marriage because we did not set a particluar date for it in the Marriage Treaty. Oh, what a fool have I been! It's like that instructor disaster all over again. I gave you too much leeway to hire the ones you found most suitable, but I did expect them to teach you how to fight, of course, not to make a philosopher out of my heir!"

"But they did teach me how to fight, father , just one a different battlefield than the one you wanted."

"Good to see you found your grin again, my son. You are going to need it. I trust you still remember that I am about to select a new bishop. Having a suitable instructor sent from the Valley of Light for the new bishop ... and others shouldn't be too difficult."

"No, I guess not. But it won't do any good, unfortunately. The Society has already made it clear to the Church that my training has to be continued by the Knights in the Valley by all means."

"They are getting rid of you."

"They are, indeed. But since it serves me well this time, I am far from arguing against it. I'm sorry that mother's plan didn't work - it was good a one. Just not good enough. How about yours?"

"My plan? You must be confused, my son, I don't have any secret plans. Did you hit your head?"

"Ha-ha! Don't bother trying to fool me, father, I can see it in your eyes. The light - you have an idea how to stop me and you even believe I can't do anything against it."

"You must have hit your head. Perhaps Kyra will help you nursing it? I believe she will. I have heard that your mother's maid is rather "fond" of you. But enough of the chit-chat! As I said, no secret plan, no nothing, I am simply going to let you leave. Don't look at me like that. I'm not old enough to not remember what it is like to be young. Surely I would preferred to have things go my way, but if you got to sow your wild oats before you accept your duties, so be it."

"Just like that?"

"Just like that. No strings attached. Come back when you are ready."

...

"You do have a plan."

"Of course, but if I told you it wouldn't be much of a secret plan anymore, right? Since I have faith in my heir, though, I won't use it yet and will instead await your eventual return. And return you will - one way or the other."

"Threats are hardly becoming ..."

"One way or the other, son. I expect the First Heir of the House of Cathfall to be back, but he can't make it, I am not above leaving my title to the bishop instead."

"That's absurd, father. Simply absurd. The council would never allow any bishop to assume the ..., the ... Oh no, you wouldn't!"

"I am the Grand Duke, Goric. I, and only I, select my bishop. How far do you think the Church would go to further its influence in the Confederation? Having a churchman on the Ducal Council? Think about it, my son. Safe travels to you."


.
.
.


"Well, that didn't go so well, right? You look like ..."

"Shut up, Kajas. My sister already told you everything so there's no need to pretend anything. I warn you - marrying into this family can only lead to disaster."

"Bitter much, Gor? And maybe I won't, who knows. I thought a lot about my life recently and perhaps I will even join the church."

"[Snort] Don't make me laugh! Joining the Church! Let me guess - you found someone willing to do a little conversion work on you, right?"

"You wound me! How can you doubt my newfound spirituality?"

"Because you don't have any. Do I know her?

"No ... no, I guess not. I mean you are still new to the Knights , in fact you aren't even a real Knight yet."

"[Sigh] Kajas, Kajas, there are no female Knights in the Confederation - it's against the Old Law. So why don't you ... Wait, wait. I don't like that smirk. What am I missing?"

"Not much or two nice handfuls - it really depends on your perspective. But you'd know all about it, wouldn't you?"

"Stop this nonsense, how  would I ... Meriana. This is impossible!"

"Unthinkable even, Goric. But everything seems to be in order. Apparently she apparently a precedent that matters of faith trump all other concerns."

"..."

"That's right, my friend. You opened the door but she slipped through before you did. It seems you still have to learn a lot ... about people and the life out there."[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Comments*

Douane
Sigh..guess i may as well go to Sam's club and buy that overzied bottel or antiacid and asprin..i am going to need it i think........good think i always keep bourbon around


----------



## Douane (Jan 16, 2008)

That bad?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 16, 2008)

Muahahaha, I think I'll have a lot of fun with Harstard and Goric in the same group...if that's ok for you, Douane.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Rhun
> Come on it wont take long..you will be a quick snack..in fact you may even be able to hit her once before you die




The Light protects, my friend.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> Preface: Special thanks to Rhun for the character sheet template I "borrowed".




Don't thank me. Someone else posted this long ago, and I "borrowed" it from them. I can't remember who it was, but it sure is a spiffy looking sheet.




			
				Douane said:
			
		

> - MW Longsword +34 (1d8+1/19-20)




Now that is an impressive attack bonus for a third level character.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmm....J Alexander, I'm considering some slight changes in the character.

1) There's a regional feat in Player's guide to Faerun named "Fearless". It makes the character immune to fear, magical or otherwise. It makes sense for the background of the character and his order, but I'll leave the decision up to you. It seems a little bit over the power balance, for  single feat.

2) I still think that a large greataxe, considered the "syngergy" with the man wielding it, should grant a bonus bigger than +2. I was going to pay 50gp for that bonus. May I pay a higher cost for a higher bonus? For example, horrible red spikes coming out from the twisted edge of the axe...what would be the maximum bonus you are willing to allow me and how much would it cost? (by the way, I left you an open space with that lingering magic aura...I like to do it as a player. Feel free to use it anyway you want)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 16, 2008)

Nightbreeze
I am going to have to so no to the fear feat...for the simple reason that it will remove one of the biggest edges i have with the undead i have slated to harass you with......I could see it in regards to numbers or a bad tactial situaion but when faced with a vampire using a fear affect the players should dam well be scared.....and also because i have never really been found on the world of Faren.......feel free to convice me otherwise but off the top of my head  NO NO NO...as to the axe hmmmmmmmmmmmmm  assuming it is overzied and nasty..i would be willing to go as high as 3 or 4 for synergy...


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok, then, before I start pestering you on the feat, I'd like to set down for the axe 
So....a kit that gives +2 costs 50. However, a magic item that gives +2 to a single skill costs 400. Say that a reasonable formula is cost of the magic item/4, then a intimidation factor +3 costs 225 and an intimidation factor +4 costs 400. Would those prices be ok for you?

Now, let's get at the feat problem 
I have two arguments: one long, and another is a compromise.

1) The regional feat "Fearless" may be given to people living in a land that is always in constant danger of deadly attackers. Growing on the borderlands, you are under the constant threat of invadin throngs of humanoids, trolls, giants, ogres, worgs, other horrible beasts and so on. 

Even if you are a trained warrior, charging an ogre requires an insane amount of bravery: his club can smash before you even manage to lay a finger on him.

Having been raised in similar lands, and having been trained by the Erukkans, an order of holy warriors, to face only such beasts, leaving the orcs and other "minor" threats to men at arms, an erukkan belted knight probably has seen the worst that a combat can offer. Besides, as a holy warrior he has sworn to protect humanity by evil, and his faith is unwavering. A palading gains absolute immunity to fear effects, and he can even give a huge bonus on the saving throws to his allies. Is it so unreasonable that other holy warriors gain a similar ability? You can view it as the bonus divine feat that you offered to your players.

I follow up with a little rant: fighters and barbarians have an insanely low will save. Which is all good when defending from mental domination: thier will is not that strong. However, is it really reasonable that a first level wizard is braver than a fifth level fighter, when someone is trying to scare them?

Besides, having a giant like Harstard run away like a chicken from a little ghoul with fear aura is soo much...un-erukkanish 

2) Ah...I will leave it for later


----------



## GMVictory (Jan 16, 2008)

Does being a Paladin mean he is "knighted" so he would be addressed as "Sir Garyd" ?


----------



## Fenris (Jan 16, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Now, let's get at the feat problem
> 
> <snip>




You should see the Fight or Flight rules in Grim Tales   

I think that being able to pick up a feat to ignore a fear effect hamstrings the paladin. That's his schtick. Besides we're not talking abaout standing up to some other big guy with a weapon, and checking the size of your huevos and intestinal fortitude. This is about supernatural presence. This is some unholy abomination, not of this world. It should scare the pants off of you. It's not natural and it radiates fear off of it that is preternatural.

Sure natural enemies, orges trolls etc. No sweat. And fighters do face them well. But this goes beyond that and only those fortified by faith (paladins and clerics) can face them well. 

A feat should never ever replace a class feature however.

Besides, that's what Iron Will is for


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 16, 2008)

*my 2 cents*

NightbreezeI am not found of it and cant say i like the overall concept especially as it applies to magical and supernatural fear but you did present valid arguments so you won the day........just dont blame me when the other party memebers run in fear and your the only victum left for them to attack. the euqation you presented also works for me...so pick which synergy you want.

GMVictory
Yes all paladin in this world are Knighted and have the Sir in front of their name.


----------



## GMVictory (Jan 16, 2008)

Sir Garyd of C'ffey, Chosen of St. Krypta, Order of the Gravebane
Lawful Good Human Male Ranger 1/Paladin 2
XPs: 3000

Age: 20
Gender: Male
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 175 lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black with gray (worn short)
Skin: Pale

STR: 14 [+2] (6 points) 
DEX: 15 [+2] (8 points)
CON: 12 [+1] (4 points)
INT: 14 [+2] (6 points)
WIS: 12 [+1] (4 points)
CHA: 15 [+2] (8 points)
36 point buy

HP: 31 (Max Hit Points: 8+10+10+3 CON)
Armor Class: 19 (10 base + 4 armor + 2 heavy shield +2 Dex +1 Shield Specialization)
- Flat-footed AC: 17
- Touch AC: 15
Initiative: +2
BAB: +3
Atttack:
- MW Longsword +6 (1d8+2/19-20)
- Short Bow +5 (1d6/x3)

Speed: 30' (30’ base)

FORT: +9 (5 base + 1 con + 2 cha + 1 cloak)
REFL: +7 (2 base + 2 dex + 2 cha + 1 cloak)
WILL: +4 (0 base + 1 wis + 2 cha + 1 cloak)

Abilities: 
- Human Bonus Feat
- Human Bonus Skill Points

Feats:
1st Level
- Stealthy
- Improved Shield Bash
- Track (Ranger bonus feat)
3rd Level
- Shield Specialization: Heavy
- Shield Ward (Bonus Martial Feat)

Skills:
- Handle Animal +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha)
- Heal +5 (4 ranks, +1 Wis)
- Hide +8 (4 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Feat)
- Knowledge (Nature) +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)
- Knowledge (Religion) +7 (5 ranks, +2 Int)
- Listen +5 (4 ranks, +1 Wis)
- Move Silently +8 (4 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Feat)
- Ride +4 (2 ranks, +2 Dex)
- Search +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)
- Sense Motive +3 (2 ranks, +1 Wis)
- Spot +5 (4 ranks, +1 Wis)
- Survival +5 (4 ranks, +1 Wis)
- Swim +3 (1 ranks, +2 Str)

Languages:
- Northern Illum
- Trade Tongue
- Illum

Special Abilities:
- Favored Enemy: Undead
- Wild Empathy
- Aura of Good
- Detect Evil at will
- Smite Evil 1/day (+2 hit, +2 dmg)
- Divine Grace
- Lay on Hands (4hp/day)

Equipment:
Armor & Shield
- Chain Shirt, Masterwork (250 SP, 25 lbs)
- Heavy Darkwood Shield, Masterwork (257 SP, 5 lbs)

Melee weapons
- Longsword, Masterwork (315 SP, 4 lbs)
- Dagger (2 SP, 1 lb)

Ranged weapons
- Shortbow (30 SP, 2 lbs)
- Javelins (x5) (5 SP, 10 lbs, carried on horse)

Other Equipment
- Black Cloak of the Gravebane (Cloak of Resistance +1) (10 GR, 1 lb)
- Hunter's Elixir Kit (Potions: Hide from Undead, Pass Without Trace, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear, Lesser Restoration, Shield of Faith +2) (550 SP)

Other Goods & Gear
- Light Horse with bit & bridle, riding saddle, and saddle bags (91 SP)
- Backpack, Bedroll, Blanket, Flint & Steel, Healer's Kit, Knight's Outfit, Trail Rations (3 days), Soap, Shovel, Waterskin, Whetstone (143 SP, carried on horse)
- Dedicated Holy Symbol (25 SP, 1 lb)
- Belt pouch (x2) (2 SP, 1 lb)
- Signet Ring of the Gravebane Order (5 SP)

Weight Carried: 
48.9 lbs (Light Encumbrance)

Remaining money:
33 SP

Description
Garyd had always been in shape from the demanding life near the Unclaimed Lands.  The Order's training has brought out his full physical potential, despite his "mark."  The Order has educated him and given him a confidence he had not possessed beforeas well. His pale skin is not the only indication of what happened to him as his hair has started graying.  His black hair and beard is mixed with flecks of silver.  He grew the beard because he looks so youthful without it.

Garyd wears the chain shirt of the Knights of the Light and the silver-trimmed black cloak of the Gravebane Order. The skull-pommeled hilt of his longsword, Pax Eternum, is sometimes visible from the folds of the cloak.  The Order's large shield appears similar to a coffin lid leading some to refer to them as "Pall Bearers."

Personality
Garyd is still somewhat of a country bumpkin though by no means dumb.  He just hasn't had a lot of exposure to the rest of the world.  He is polite, respectful, and has not forgotten his peasant origins either.  Sometimes he does forget his "place" as a Knight and will handle (or attempt to handle) menial tasks himself.

However, there is obviously a shadow over him.  When not engaged in conversation or a task, he seems to shut down.  Some of the older or more experienced knights have commented that he already has the "Warrior's Stare."

He doesn't like to sleep at night because he doesn't feel rested afterwards.  He can never remember his dreams but knows that he had to fight for his survival in the dark.  Because of that, he prefers being up all night and sleeping during the day.  He never dreams if he sleeps during the daylight hours.

He has no problem interacting with women until it appears they wish to become involved with him.  He will try to immediately and politely withdraw or will simply tell them he is not interested (again, politely).  He can't explain it.  He just knows he feels anger starting to build inside him when it happens.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 16, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Nightbreeze........just dont blame me when the other party memebers run in fear and your the only victum left for them to attack.




Ah well, every coin has two faces


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 16, 2008)

Under construction


*Harstard Dagarson, fist heir of duke Arhold Dagarson*
_Chaotic Good Human Male Barbarian 1/Fighter 2_
_XPs: 3000_

[sblock=Experience History]
Starting XPs: 3000
[/sblock]

*Age:* 25
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 7' 1"
*Weight:* 210lb
*Eyes:* Crystal Blue
*Hair:* Blonde
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 18 [+4] (16 points) 
*DEX:* 10 [+0] (2 points)
*CON:* 16 [+2] (10 points)
*INT:* 12 [+1] (4 points)
*WIS:* 10 [+0] (2 points)
*CHA:* 10 [+0] (2 points)
_36 point buy_

*HP: 41* (Max Hit Points: 32+9 CON)
*Armor Class:* 17 (10 base + 7 armor)
- Flat-footed AC: 17
- Touch AC: 10
*Initiative:* +0
*BAB:* +3
*Atttack:*
- Large GreatAxe +6 (3d6+6/20x3)
- Warhammer +8 (1d8+6/x3)

*Speed:* 20' (30’ base)

*FORT:* +5 (5 base + 3 con)
*REFL:* +2 (0 base + 0 dex)
*WILL:* +2 (0 base + 0 wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_
- _Barbarian Substitution level: 

*Feats:*
1st Level
- Fearless
- Power Attack
- Monkey Grip
2nd Level
- Cleave
3rd Level
- Improved Bull Rush

- Cometary Collision


*Skills:*
- Intimidate +7  (6 ranks, +3 syn)
- Jump +10 (6 ranks, +4 str)
- Knowledge: Ecclesiastic Law +7 (6 rank, +1 int)
- Ride +6 (6 ranks)

*Languages:*
- Common/Trade Tonuge
- Illum
-
-
-
-
-

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
- Half Plate, masterwork (750gp, 50lb)
- Heavy Wooden Shield (7gp, 10lb)

*Melee weapons*
- Large Greataxe, masterwork (320gp, 12lb) Intimidating +4 (400 gp)
- Warhammer (12gp, 5lb)
- Dagger (2gp, 1lb)
- Hammer, light x2 (2 gp, 4lb) 

*Ranged weapons*

*Equipment*
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
----- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
----- Trail rations, 5 days (25sp, 5lb)
----- 2 sacks (2cp, 1lb)
----- Whetstone (2cp, 1lb)
- Beltpouch (1gp, 0.5lb)
----- Flint & steel (1gp, -)
----- Flask, whiskey (3cp, 1.5lb)
- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
- Explorer's outfit (8gp, worn)

*Other Goods & Gear*
- Chainshirt barding (200gp)

*Weight Carried: *
*Remaining money:* gp




*Description*

*Personality*

*Background*



*Future Development:* I'm probably going full fighter from now on, with focus on charging attacks and leadership. _


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 16, 2008)

*Cast so Far*

Characters submitted:

GM Victory
NightBreeze
Douane
Fenris
Rhuh

Characters Pending
Evil Halfling
OnlytheStrong

Unknown Status

Blackroot
Voda Vasa


Okay if the other two have not checked in by next friday we will go with only one Group of
7 players that should be managable and fun for everyone......i just dont see how it could be divided without actually hurting both teams........if i missed anyone in the posting  please forgive me just let me know that i missed you while scrolling and we can make revisions.....

With the characters and party firmed up in two weeks I will start working with each of you on why your going to LightHome and set the stage for your being together...this will be more or less done as a mini solo and should take about two to three weeks depending on your questions etc and will be done in the main thread.....

any comments, suggestions, additions or deletions 

And thanks for the wonderful comments and questions they made me really stop and think about something i had forgotten about for a long time.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 16, 2008)

If we are going to be one group, then my monk would be my preference lol. It still depends on the overall group though. I believe that we will have our front line types though, right? So, I like Tagren and would love to play him.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 16, 2008)

I assume we start with average starting gold? Can I purchase things from the Magic Item Compendium? (if I can afford them)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 16, 2008)

*Jennifer Waters*
_Chaotic Good Human Female Cleric 1/Sorcerer 2_

[sblock]
_XPs: 3000_

*Age:* 20
*Gender:* female
*Height:* 5'3"
*Weight:* 120lb
*Eyes:* gray
*Hair:* Brown, curly 
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 11 [+0] (3 points) 
*DEX:* 16 [+3] (10 points)
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*INT:* 13 [+1] (5 points)
*WIS:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
_36 point buy_

*HP: 22* (Max Hit Points: 16+6 CON)
*Armor Class:* 13 (10 base + 3 Dex) 17 (with shield) 
- Flat-footed AC: 10
- Touch AC: 13
*Initiative:* +7
*BAB:* +1
*Atttack:*(+1/+1 if in 30’)
- Sling +5 (1d4) or touch +3 (1d4 fire) DC 15 burning 
- Ranged Touch +4 fire orb (1d8) 
- Staff  +1(1d6) 

*Speed:* 30' 

*FORT:* +4 (2 base + 2 con)
*REFL:* +3 (0 base + 3 dex)
*WILL:* +6 (4 base + 2 wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- Human Bonus Skill Points
- Turn Undead 5/day (d20+2chr+2syrgy)
- Turn Fire / Water elementals[/i]
- Greater turning 1/day 


*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Point Blank Shot_
- _Precise Shot_
3rd Level
- _Improved Initiative_

*Skills:*
- _Concentrate +8  (6 ranks, +2 con)_
- _Bluff  +7(5 ranks, +2 str)_
- _Knowledge: Religion +7 (5 rank, +1 int)_
- _Profession: teacher  +6 (4 ranks+ 2 wis )_

*Languages:*
- _Common/Trade Tonuge_
- _?? _
-
-
-

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
Staff (4lbs) 

*Ranged weapons*
Masterwork Sling (301gp) 

*Equipment* – 797 sp spent (1900 remaining) 
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
----- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
----- Trail rations, 5 days (25sp, 5lb)
----- Flint & steel (1gp, -)
----- Lantern hooded, 2 oil flasks (8gp, 5 lbs)
----- 4 sunrods, 10 tinder twigs (18 gp) 
- padded Beltpouches (6gp, 1.8 lbs)
----- 6 alchemical flame bullets (150gp, 3 lbs)
----- 4 bullets and  2 with continual light (221 gp, 3 lbs)
----- 2 flasks alchemist fire, 1 holy water (45gp. 3lbs)
- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
- Clerical Outfit (5 gp 6 lbs)
- Religious Vestments (25 gp, 6lbs) 
- silver holy symbol (25 gp) 

*Other Goods & Gear* 


*Weight Carried: *
*Remaining money:* gp
[/sblock]
*Spells * 
[sblock]
_Sorcerer _  5 / 5 
0th - Dancing lights, Flare, Daze (dc 12), Light 
1st – Lesser Fire Orb, Shield 

_Clerical _ 3 / 2+1  Domains: Sun and Fire 
0th - Cure minor wounds, detect magic, mending 
1st - Endure elements (D), Magic Weapon, Cure light wounds  


[/sblock]

_*Further details:*_ [sblock] 
*Occupation & History:* 
Most recently her job was the teacher of young children in a supervised setting.  
She was born then left as an unnamed infant in an Orphanage run by Society for Service to the Faithful. The orphanage gave the surname Waters to all those children whose parentage is unknown.   As she grew there would be occasional fires.  A perceptive parish priest name Father Baynon noticed her obsession and taught her several important lessons, including that the Light is  the heart of all flame, and that it was the cleansing and mystical power of the light that she  was drawn to, not the destructive power of flame.  In this he was wrong, but persuasive, and she still believes it. 

When she passed out of the orphanage, it burned down.  Jessica fearlessly helped rescue many of the children, dashing back into the building.  Protected from the heat but not the flames she was badly burned but magic healed her with no scars.   Neither she nor her superiors are sure she caused the fire, but both suspect it, and Jessica still carries some guilt for the lives that were lost. She was then sent to one of the monasteries that specialized in the training of sorcerer/priests.  From there she got a job teaching children the basics of religion.  After a few accidents which luckily did not lead to serious injury or deaths, her supervisors decided that some other role would suit her better.  Each time she moved on to a different part of the church, the word of warning went with her “Be careful, she likes fires too much” 

*Characteristics and Skills*: Agile, Charismatic and Strong willed. Her knowledge of religion and ability to lie,have helped her in teaching young children the religious basics.  Her accuracy with sling or targeted spells at close range is well known.  

*Values and Motivations:*  Jessica is fascinated with fire and also obsessed with “the light”.  She is protective of those under her care, and cares about her close friends. She also believes that the (non-human) enemies of the church can only be purified by fire. It was drilled into her head that burning humans is wrong.  (Mostly in self defense of her teachers and students.) If she learns otherwise it is the beginning of a slippery slope.  As a pyromaniac that was caught early, her future will not be peaceful.  Either a Angel of War bringing fire to the darkness, the founder of a cult of witch (mage) burners, or a secretive arsonist.  Developing her should be fun. 

*Interactions:* She is somewhat naïve, and prone to simplistic analysis of people.   If asked to explain she may simplify and use small words, a legacy from two years teaching the under 8 set.  Jessica is generally optimistic and upbeat. Jessica gets excited by grand ideas and idealistic visions, growing bored without a greater purpose. She is easy to talk into crusades to stamp out evil or the enemies of the church.  
She is young yet, all this may change over time.  She thinks boys are okay, but not where her passion lies. She has had no serious relationships, but many friends.  

*Useful Knowledge:* One of her friends is an alchemist named old Mr. Tatterson. She buys most of her supplies from him.  She has been willing to help him test new formulas, and has  occasionally provided under the table healing.  She still writes letters to her retired parish priest, Father Baynon, who is great with understanding people, and knowledgeable about history and religion.  Although as a lay priest he knows little of magic. 

*Tactics:* Rain fire on foes, unless they are human.  Alchemical sling bullets, vials of alchemist fire, or sling bullets with continual light on them.  She is willing to cast clerical spells before and after combat, but is mostly drawn to burning foes.  Facing human foes she will dither, cast defensive or hindering spells and eventually resort to weapons.  She carries a staff, but may get better weapons if expecting violence. 

*Future Development:* Sor4/cleric1 - then either consider theurge or head for fireball.
[/sblock]
*Description*
Always smiling, friendly, and optimistic. Jessica has large eyes, a round face, curly hair. Although she has cute face, her figure is quite plain. She only dresses in clerical garb. Either of the order of the Society for Service to the Faithful, or what ever order she is attached to as the game begins.


----------



## Douane (Jan 16, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Muahahaha, I think I'll have a lot of fun with Harstard and Goric in the same group...if that's ok for you, Douane.



Yes, certainly.

Both of noble blood and yet _so_ different!  




			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Don't thank me. Someone else posted this long ago, and I "borrowed" it from them. I can't remember who it was, but it sure is a spiffy looking sheet.



Well, thanks then for introducing it into this thread. As you can see above it has alrady begun to take over the thread. 




			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Now that is an impressive attack bonus for a third level character.



 Ummm ... did I mention that it is a really old sword back from the days before the "silly" +5 maximum was established ?   

_* whistles innocently while inching towards the "Edit" button *_


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 16, 2008)

*Starting Gold*

Go with starting gold for 3rd level after all your affiliated with the church and should not have that much >.....oh and did i forget to mention that the Church expects it's faithful to tith 20 percent and those that fall under ecclestiacal law 40 percetn 

Getting a little restless so if we get things more or less hashed out we may start the solo next week....


----------



## Douane (Jan 16, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> [...] ...this will be more or less done as a mini solo and should take about two to three weeks *depending on your questions* etc and will be done in the main thread..... [...]



My questions or Goric's questions? (In the latter case you might want to reserve a few months at least.  )




			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Douane
> Sigh..guess i may as well go to Sam's club and buy that overzied bottel or antiacid and asprin..i am going to need it i think........good think i always keep bourbon around



I really hope my background didn't drive you to drink.  :\


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> I really hope my background didn't drive you to drink.  :\



JA was BORN with an extra dry double martini in his hand, and he never looked back, he just kept on swallowing.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 16, 2008)

Douane
Nope just a long running joke with a few guys on here ..............


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> JA was BORN with an extra dry double martini in his hand, and he never looked back, he just kept on swallowing.




I knew JA and I had a lot in common; I just never realized how much!


----------



## Douane (Jan 16, 2008)

Good to know it wasn't my writing, then.


----------



## Lou (Jan 16, 2008)

JA, looks like Evilhalfling has my idea covered for DA with Jennifer Waters, unless you think my Battle Socerer idea would fit with the group.  If you are going with a single party of 7, then I will drop it.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 16, 2008)

Equiping a monk is harder than I thought lol. First thing I wanted to buy was a Monk's Belt..... but looks like I'll save up for that one  I will have Tagren posted alittle later today.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't have any equipment yet. I will probably save most of my cash, until I get 5k for a monk's belt. 


```
[B]Name:[/B] Tagren
[B]Class:[/B] Monk
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG
[B]Religion:[/B] The Light

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 30 (3d8+ 6)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 8p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14+2 ( 4p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +2 ( 10p.)    [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 ( 0p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +3    +0    +3    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 16              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2            +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +3            +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +3            +6

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
   Grapple               +3    
   Flurry of Blows       +1/+1     1d6     
   Unarmed               +3        1d6

[B]Languages:[/B] 3
    Common
    Celestial
    Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
   Flurry of Blows
   Unarmed Strike
   Evasion
   Still Mind

[B]Feats:[/B] 
   Dodge --1st level feat
   Deflect Arrow ---bonus feat (1st)
   Negotiator--- bonus feat (racial)
   Stunning Fist --- bonus feat (2nd)
        ^^^^^ Save DC = 10 + 1/2 level + wis mod = 14 (3x per day)
   Acrobatic --- 3rd level feat
   Versatile Strike --- martial bonus

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 42       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                    5    +3          +8
Concentration              6    +2          +8
Diplomacy                  5    -1   +2     +6
Jump                       3    +1   +2     +6
Knowledge (Religion)       6    +2          +6
Listen                     5    +3          +8
Move Silently              3    +3          +6
Sense Motive               1    +3   +2     +6
Spot                       5    +3          +8
Survival                   3    +3   +2     +8

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (8)    2,400gp
Belt Pouch (2)        2gp
Hide from Undead (5)     250gp

[B]Total Weight:[/B]1lb      [B]Money:[/B] 2,652gp      48gp left

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                43    86   130   260   650

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 6'01"
[B]Weight:[/B] 178lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Dark Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Long Black Hair
[B]Skin:[/B] Darkly Tanned
```


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 17, 2008)

*parties*

Lou

With the submission of yours and leifs characters that should bring us to 9...and we can divide into two groups as I am sure we can easily find a tenth somewhere............especially if voda vasa or blackroot post their's,,,,,,

OnlytheStrong/Evilhalfling

Good


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 17, 2008)

*New Email*

Guys

My new email is JTodd.Alexander@gmail.com.....I will keep the old address active for another 45 days...

J


----------



## Lou (Jan 17, 2008)

*Character-in-Progress*

[sblock=original notes]I was thinking that Carvyn would be in the other group from Evilhalfling's Jennifer Waters, and he will take a level of Cleric.  

Instead of adding a cleric level, Here is what I proposed:

Carvyn has been trained by the Prelate's own sorcerers to fight undead, and he is dedicated to St. Pelor, who granted Carvyn a clerical domain power and clerical domain spells through feats.  To that end:

Carvyn will take Knowledge (Religion) instead of, or in addition to, Knowledge (Eccesiastical Law) as a class skill.  

Carvyn will take the Divine Socerery feat from Dragon 343 p. 88, a 1st-level-only, sorcerer-only feat that requires you to have a patron diety, who gives you one domain power and access to one domain spell each day (can change each day).  Carvyn follows St. Pelor, is NG, and takes the Healing Domain.

Carvyn will take the Arcane Disciple feat as the bonus divine feat as a follower of St. Pelor and take the Glory Domain so Carvyn can turn undead and cast Glory domain spells up to his level number of times a day as a battle sorcerer of the Light.  Thanks for the catch, Douane!  Hmmm, should I turn undead instead of +1 level for healing spells?  No, this makes more sense.  Not as much healing, just one spell, but more spells against undead.

Does anyone know if Weapon Focus (Ray) covers all ranged touch attack spells?  Unless there is documentation that it does not, I would think it does.  Weapon Focus (Ranged Touch) sounds much better.  Thanks, Leif.

Carvyn will take Energy Substitution (Acid Fire ACID) as his 3rd level feat if that is acceptable.  His spells will mostly be cold otherwise.  Happy, Evilhalfling?     If not, Weapon Focus (Ranged Touch).

How much is the standard starting gold for 3rd level?  2700 gp (Thanks, OnlytheStrong!) goes a long way in silver, except for the high gold cost of magic in the The Four Lands.
[/sblock]


```
[B]Name:[/B] Carvyn Wray (adopted family name)
[B]Class:[/B] Battle Sorcerer 3
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Religion:[/B] The Light (Saint Pelor)

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 30 (3d8+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] none
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] none
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 ( 10p.)    [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14
MW Chain Shirt (250sp)(25lbs)

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      +1    +2          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       +1    +2    +2    +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      +3    +2          +5

[B]Weapon                       Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
   MW Long Sword (315sp)       +4      d8+2      19-20/x2                 
   MW Javelin (x2) (602sp)     +3      d6+2         20/x2
   MW Light Crossbow (335 sp)  +4      d8        19-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B]
    Common
    
[B]Abilities:[/B] 
   +2 Ref save from weasel familar

[B]Feats:[/B]
   Human L1-Divine Socerery (St. Pelor/Healing Domain/Domain healing spells &
      cast at +1 Level)
   L1-Eschew Materials
   L1 Sorcerer-Summon Familar
   Familiar Feat: Alertness (add to skills)
   L3-Energy Substitution (Acid)
   Bonus Divine Feat-Arcane Disciple (St. Pelor/Glory Domain spells )


Possible Future Feats:  
   Dodge
   Scribe Scroll
   Spell Focus (Conj))
   Augment Summoning (future?)
   Heighten Spell (future?)
   Improved Familiar (future?) 

[B]Sorcerer Spells[B]
Knows 4 0th level spells and 2 1st level spells 
   + Healing Domain spells
   + Glory Domain spells
Cast 5 0th level spells and 4 1st levels spells per day,
   plus 1 1st level for high Charisma.
 
Cantrips:  Disrupt Undead (1d6)(Ranged Touch)(25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
           Read Magic
           Ray of Frost (1d3 RT)
           Prestidigitation
                        
1st level:  Lesser Orb of Cold (2d8 RT)
            Magic Missile (1d4+1/2 levels)
+           Cure Light Wounds
+           Disrupt Undead (limit 3x per day)(1d6)(RT)(25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 18       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                       Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff (Cha)                    0    +3    +0    +3
Concentration (Con)            2    +2    +0    +4
Craft (Int)
Intimidate (Cha)               0    +3    +0    +3
Knowledge (arcana) (Int)       5    +0    +0    +5
Profession (Farmer)(Wis)       1    +2    +0    +3
Spellcraft (Int)               5    +0    +0    +5
Knowledge (religion) (Int)     3    +0    +0    +3
Knowledge (Eccesiastical Law)  2    +0    +0    +2


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

[B]Familiar:[/B]
Weasel named "Static"
Size/Type: Tiny Animal 
Hit Dice: 3
Hit Points: 15
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares), climb 20 ft. 
Armor Class: 16 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +2 natural armor), touch 14, flat-footed 14 
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/-10
Attack: Bite +6 melee (1d3-4) 
Full Attack: Bite +6 melee (1d3-4) 
Space/Reach: 2½ ft./0 ft. 
Special Attacks: Attach 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +4 
Abilities: Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 5 
Skills: Balance +12, Climb +10 (can take 10 anytime), Escape Artist +4,
Hide +11, Move Silently +8, Spot +3 
Feats: Agile, Weapon Finesse 

HD 3
HP 15
AC 

[B]Total Weight:[/B]0lb      [B]Money:[/B] 0 gp      2,700gp left

                       [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]     <58   59-116   117-175              

[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 6'
[B]Weight:[/B] 205 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Light Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Curly Brown going prematurely gray
[B]Skin:[/B] Lightly Tanned

[B]Background:[/B]
Carvyn is the bastard son of a nobleman, who could never admit the lineage
but still wanted to look after him.  Carvyn was adopted by the Wray farming
family, where the father was a veteran.  The veteran taught him to use a
long sword and wear light armor to protect the homestead, so when his
sorcerer abilities manifested themselves, he had too much martial training
to be a standard sorcerer. His noble (biological) father had enough pull
to get the attention of a preceptor of one of the militant orders [one of
the 5—which one?] who realized the value of having a battle sorcerer
work in the church of the Light.

He has been trained in socerery by a small group that works for the Primate.
While training, he also took vows of service to St. Pelor, who granted him
some domain access.  The preceptor had him trained in the ways of the Light
along with more work with the long sword for when he needed to be hidden
with other solders.  Carvyn wears a chain shirt, throws the javelin, and uses
a light crossbow.
```


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if Weapon Focus (Ray) covers all ranged touch attack spells?  Unless there is documentation that it does not, I would think it does.



I thought the Weapon Focus was FOR (Ranged Touch), not (Ray).


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2008)

*Leif's Character*

What I am thinking about for this game is a human cleric, executioner-type, with a greatsword.  He'll be the "Enforcer Cleric," rather than the "reconciliation cleric."  It'll probably take some thought to work out his reasoning for getting along with the other pcs, but I'm sure I can find solutions to any such conflicts, with a little bit of help.  Like what Pyrex and I did in the Four Lands - Southern Operatives game where his Warlock and my Paladin are brothers.  

JA, I think I've finally got all of your 10000 games straight in my mind!  :\   So now it's time for you to make up 20-30 new ones.....


----------



## Douane (Jan 17, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> Carvyn will take the Arcane Disciple feat as the bonus divine feat as a follower of St. Pelor and take the Glory Domain *so Carvyn can turn undead* and cast Glory domain spells up to his level number of times a day as a battle sorcerer of the Light.




"Arcane Discipline" doesn't give access to the domain ability, though, if I remember correctly.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 17, 2008)

Average starting gold for 3rd level is 2,700gp.


----------



## Lou (Jan 17, 2008)

*my mistake...too late at night*



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> "Arcane Discipline" doesn't give access to the domain ability, though, if I remember correctly.




Just the spells, you're right!  Thanks, Douane!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 17, 2008)

Lou: 
really fire substiution? *pout* could I sell you on acid instead?  You will need some substitution, if you keep the focus on cold, as undead are immune. 
You forgot to add ability modifiers to attacks, +3 meele, + 4 ranged, before equipment.

oh 2700 gp? I was too lazy to look it up, Jennifer has much equipment left to buy. 
she just wishes someone would sell her a fireball scroll.  Luckily no one has made that mistake yet.


----------



## Lou (Jan 17, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Lou:
> really fire substiution? *pout* could I sell you on acid instead?  You will need some substitution, if you keep the focus on cold, as undead are immune.
> You forgot to add ability modifiers to attacks, +3 meele, + 4 ranged, before equipment.
> 
> ...




Evilhalfling:
I have been torn between acid and fire.  Of course, not all undead are immune to cold.  Just the ones we will meet, no doubt.  That's what the Disrupt Undead and Magic Missile spells are for.

Oops, Carvyn is +1 melee and +2 ranged, so what's there is wrong as it is.

When equiping, do not forget J.Alexander's money system for The Four Lands.  Magic costs gold, while all else is priced in silver pennies, converting gp costs to sp.  See his note here.  I have seen no indication that our DM is changing this for the DA campaign.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay no utility scrolls for me then.  All my cash would pay for one 1st level scroll. 
It seems so strange to have so much money and no magic items.  Feels like an older edition.

Do spell components stay the same? ie does continual light cost 50 sp or 5000? 
does an ever burning torch (or sling bullet) cost 110sp or 11000?

edit: 
Okay I don't have any idea what she would spend 1900sp on and no way is she carrying that in cash.  Perhaps the prelude will involve a shopping trip, (horse, mw melee weapon) or donating much of it to help people left homeless by 'accidents'.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 18, 2008)

*Comments*

Lou
So far so good...

Everybody
Posting is going to slow down for me next week while i get things organiszed and work is getting crazy etc...........i should be able to post at least once a day though....


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

JA, is it okay to save my money? Heck, will it even be possible to get a Monk's Belt while in game?


----------



## Lou (Jan 18, 2008)

*DA Party*

*Divine Avengers*

Rhun’s *Bestor Drake*, Fighter 3 (post#76)
Fenris’s *Thurien Hurvaal*, Cleric 3 (post#119)
Rouane’s *Goric "The Questioner" narvas Zatina, First Heir of the House of Cathfall*, Rogue 1/Favoured Soul 2 (post#132)
GM Victory’s *Sir Garyd of C'ffey, Chosen of St. Krypta, Order of the Gravebane*, Ranger 1/Paladin 2 (post#144)
Nightbreeze’s *Harstard Dagarson, fist heir of duke Arhold Dagarson*, Barbarian 1/Fighter 2 (post#146)
Evilhalfling’s *Jennifer Waters*—Sorcerer 2/Cleric 1 (post#150)
OnlytheStrong’s *Tagren*—Monk 3 (post#160)
Lou’s *Carvyn Wray * -– Battle Sorcerer 3 (post#163)


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry Lou, i'm just not sure I like the idea of you telling me which group I'm going to be in JA's game.  Not that I necessarily have anything against the idea, I just think JA should make the calls, that's all.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

If the groups do get set up like that, then I will end up going Fighter or Paladin. Group B has a melee guy, but I would alway feel better knowing that creatures (or people) have to go around 2 tanks instead of one.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 18, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Sorry Lou, i'm just not sure I like the idea of you telling me which group I'm going to be in JA's game.  Not that I necessarily have anything against the idea, I just think JA should make the calls, that's all.



 Point is, JA told us to decide by ourselves.

The splitting is ok for me, Lou.


----------



## Lou (Jan 18, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Sorry Lou, i'm just not sure I like the idea of you telling me which group I'm going to be in JA's game.  Not that I necessarily have anything against the idea, I just think JA should make the calls, that's all.




I don't have any power to set the groups.  The post was just for discussion.

JA told the group to decide how to divide up.  Our all-knowing, all-powerful DM will modifiy whatever the group decides with his usual velvet-gloved subtlety.

In post #5 JA said that that each group needed two front line fighter types, one true cleric and two combinations.  With the PCs chosen, the group only has a few limited choices.

With your PC being one of two true clerics, you have more say in the groups than I do.


----------



## Lou (Jan 18, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> If the groups do get set up like that, then I will end up going Fighter or Paladin. Group B has a melee guy, but I would alway feel better knowing that creatures (or people) have to go around 2 tanks instead of one.




Would hate to see you drop your monk at the last minute.  Many undead are slow, so a skirmisher with speed might be an advantage.


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2008)

*Sorry, Lou*



			
				Louzinsky said:
			
		

> I don't have any power to set the groups. The post was just for discussion.  JA told the group to decide how to divide up. Our all-knowing, all-powerful DM will modifiy whatever the group decides with his usual velvet-gloved subtlety.



Ok, I stand corrected, then.  Sheesh, JA's got so many games going now that I can't keep them all straight.  So this is the one where I said I wanted to play an Enforcer Cleric, huh?  You can definitely put him down as a front line type.  But with your current split, I get shoved back out of the limelight by the barbarian and the fighter.   Oh, well, I'll deal somehow.  BTW, Scotley is conspicuous by his absence from your list!!  What the heck, over?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 18, 2008)

*groupings*

Recruting Closed....there will be ten players so two groups offically..............



5


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2008)

Keep me in Group A, provided Rhun stays there, and the Paladin stays in B.     (Nothing against Paladins, it's just that my Enforcer Cleric thinks that HE is plenty Paladin enough for any one group, hehehe.)


----------



## Lou (Jan 18, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Ok, I stand corrected, then.  Sheesh, JA's got so many games going now that I can't keep them all straight.  So this is the one where I said I wanted to play an Enforcer Cleric, huh?  You can definitely put him down as a front line type.  But with your current split, I get shoved back out of the limelight by the barbarian and the fighter.   Oh, well, I'll deal somehow.  BTW, Scotley is conspicuous by his absence from your list!!  What the heck, over?




Leif
Scotley dropped from the DA game to let some of the new blood have a character.  The post is on page 4, I think.  He got a guaranteed slot in the Gestalt Dwarf/Colony game.  A couple of people, like you, are playing both new games.

So much for the rest of my post....The DM posted while I was typing...  That will teach me to start a post, go to work and leave it on the screen, and then submit hours later.


----------



## Lou (Jan 20, 2008)

*Inquiring minds want to know...*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Recruting Closed....there will be ten players so two groups offically..............




Who's the 10th?

And I have a question about equipment.  If magic costs gold, but other equipment costs silver, can Carvyn buy adamantine or mitheral armor/weapons for silver prices?  Or do those qualify as "magic"?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm fine with the two groups thing. Just let me know which group I end up with so I can either stay with my monk, or get an express line going on a paladin


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 20, 2008)

*Groups*

The tenth player will either be Dracomender or Scotley...............in that order........

Lou
Actually they cost more than the gold..the only people with ready access to the two are dwarves and they generally dont trade it to humans .......


OKAY i need a post from everone stating which group they want to belong it either A or B.......even if one group is full up and you want to be there..post your preferece...i will make the decesion sometime next week...


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 20, 2008)

A, as before


----------



## Fenris (Jan 20, 2008)

Forgive me, but I'm still confused on the money issue. Are we to use the numeric value for standard equipment from the PH, but in SP rather than GP (At 1GP=100 SP). BUT all magic items use the numeric value from the DMG but still expressed in GP? Is that correct.

I'll go back to my bunnies now. They're so soft George.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm confused by the money issue too...fist of all, do we have 2700gp or 60% of 2700 gp?
I guess I'll just buy everything in gp and then I'll leave it to JA to say me how many coins do I have left...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 20, 2008)

*Money*

Basic Equipment etc can be purchased at book price  in siver....ie 2 gp = 2 silver.......there are ten copper pieces to a silver if remember corrrectly

Magic items must be paid for in gold .and their value stands...this reflects the scaricity of magic times in the wolrd.


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2008)

*Sorry Guys*

I've fallen very far behind in this game already.  I haven't even really begun my character, and I have basically no idea what anyone is talking about using silver pieces for gold, but NOT for magic items, and all of that.  It just makes my head hurt.  So, I'll be bowing out of this game, JA, 'cause I just have too  many irons in the bloody fire right now.  Hope that all understand.

Enjoy!!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 20, 2008)

*Eight it  is*

Okay , sorry to see you go maybe next time...

There will now only be 8 players so that means one big group and it is finaly this time...no more recuting etc...and the division does not allow us to have two groups and really face what you will be facing.....so put the final spiffy touches on your characters and get them updated and posted to the RG by Friday......


----------



## GMVictory (Jan 20, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Basic Equipment etc can be purchased at book price  in siver....ie 2 gp = 2 silver.......there are ten copper pieces to a silver if remember corrrectly
> 
> Magic items must be paid for in gold .and their value stands...this reflects the scaricity of magic times in the wolrd.




*ack* I must have misread.  I'll have to redo some of my equipment.  That cloak of resistance just become 10000 silver pennies.  A little more than I get to start with.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

Ouch lol. I can't buy anything for my monk. 5000gp just became alot farther away!


----------



## Lou (Jan 20, 2008)

Don't go overboard here guys.  The starting money for the Divine Avengers game is the standard 3rd level starting gold:  2700 gold pieces.  JA has not mentioned any different that I can find.

Look here for The Four Lands introductory money post.

The money difference is that the coin of the realm is the silver penny.  Take the listed cost of standard equipment and something that costs 2 gp only costs 2 sp now.  Once play begins we will be spending silver and copper, not gold.

MAGIC still costs gold pieces, to emphasize the how rare magic items are.

So pick your one magic items carefully, you have 2700 gp to spend.  Then buy your standard equipment in silver.  Looks like masterwork armor and weapons are ok, but magic armor and weapons are going to be much-sought-after treasure.

JA--Please correct me if this is wrong. And clarify two things:  Cost of a continual flame torch in gold or silver?  Cost of spell component materials in gold or silver?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 20, 2008)

*Money*

Lou
Right on the monehy...thus a +1 magic sword is a priceless family heirloom etc


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

The money thing really doesn't effect my monk at all. The only thing that it possibly could bother is him being able to find a Monk's Belt in game. Didn't mean to make it sound like the world was ending


----------



## Fenris (Jan 21, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Lou
> Right on the monehy...thus a +1 magic sword is a priceless family heirloom etc




That is a very elegant solution to keep magic a little more rare. I like that.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 21, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Ouch lol. I can't buy anything for my monk. 5000gp just became alot farther away!




With a party of EIGHT! And only one full cleric, might I suggest many many healing potions, or if you were feeling especially generous, a wand of cure light wounds bought for that special cleric in your life might ensure it gets used on you first


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> With a party of EIGHT! And only one full cleric, might I suggest many many healing potions, or if you were feeling especially generous, a wand of cure light wounds bought for that special cleric in your life might ensure it gets used on you first




I still can't believe that we only have one full cleric, knowing this is going to be an undead heavy game.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 21, 2008)

Good point..... Anyone wanna change? Nope? Dang it lol. I have one cleric and will run him if needed. I'm not real great at it though.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 21, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I still can't believe that we only have one full cleric, knowing this is going to be an undead heavy game.




Well, all my feats went into turning basically, so that will help, but it leaves me lower on spells.
BTW Guys, potions of Hide from Undead only 50gp!


----------



## Lou (Jan 21, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I still can't believe that we only have one full cleric, knowing this is going to be an undead heavy game.




Rhun:
True, but my battle sorcerer Carvin Wray can cast 5 _Cure Light Wounds_ a day.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 21, 2008)

I am building a straight cleric who will be going into Sacred Exorcist. So there will be one more true cleric.


----------



## Douane (Jan 21, 2008)

And we are going to need them badly.  


But we also lack a "classic" rogue and given this:







			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> [...] as the orientation of this game is more dungeon crawling, invesitagion old graveyards etc



 our only possible solution for traps seems to be pushing a 'frontliner' into them. Not that I have a problem with that (Goric being anything but a frontliner).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 21, 2008)

Ah, what the hell, our group may be great. (or not) Just have to wait and see. It will at least be interesting.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 23, 2008)

As the late comer in submitting a character, I have no preference for which group to be a part of. I will go where I am needed.

Here is my submission to join the Divine Avengers. I still need to flesh out his mundane equipment.

[sblock=Gregory Brightlaw]
Gregory Brightlaw: Male Human Clr3; CR 3;
Medium Humanoid (human);
HD 3d8+6; hp 30;
Init +1; Spd 20 ft/x3;
AC 21 (+8 armor, +2 shield, +1 dex), touch 11, flat-footed 20;
Base Atk/Grapple +2/+4;
Full Atk +5 One-handed  (1d8+2;20/x2, Masterwork morningstar);
SA&SQ Aura of Good(Ex), Spontaneous Casting, Restricted Spells, Turn Undead(Su);

SR 0; AL LG; SV Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +6;
Str 14(+2), Dex 12(+1), Con 14(+2), Int 12(+1), Wis 16(+3), Cha 14(+2);

Skills:
 Concentration¹ +8,
 Heal¹ +9,
 Knowledge (religion) +7,
 Knowledge (the planes) +7.

Feats:
 Extra Turning (PH 94),
 Augment Healing (CD 79),
 Sacred Healing (PH2 89),
 Spontaneous Healer (CD 84).

Languages:
Illum
Old Tongue

Racial Abilities:
• Base land speed of 30 feet.
• Bonus Feat: 1st level bonus feat
• Favored Class: Any
Class Abilities:
• Aura of Good(Ex): You have a moderate aura of Good.
• Spontaneous Casting: Can spontaneously cast Glory Domain spells, by sacrificing a pre-prepared spell of equal or higher level.Can prepare Cure Spells as Domain Spells
• Restricted Spells: cannot cast Chaotic or Evil spells.
• Turn Undead(Su): Can turn undead 9 times per day. A turning check is 
made on 1d20+6; turning damage is equal to 3d6+5 on a successful check.


Equipment:
MW Full Plate Armor
MW Heavy Shield
MW Morningstar
Ornate Silver Holy Symbol of the Light
[/sblock]


Background:

Gregory Brightlaw is the son of Andrew and Lillian Brightlaw, an apothecary and midwife couple from the city of Lighthome.

The Brightlaw's have three children and a somewhat prosperous business in the city. Gregory and his sisters, Danielle and Evelyn, were given much love and training by their parents before Gregory was sent into apprenticeship. Gregory always showed an interest in the teachings of the Church of Light and showed early promise in reaching the gifts of the Light that the priests held. So after much discussion, Gregory was sent to serve his apprenticeship as a acolyte of the Light at the Great Cathedral.

Gregory was well served by the early medical training his parents gave him and soon became one of the favorites of the Brothers assigned to teach the new acolytes. Gregory absorbed everything the brothers presented to him and found further things to study. The books on the beings of other worlds fascinated him to the point that he begged his instructors to teach him the Old Tongue so that he could better understand the older writings on those other beings. Shortly he was studying everything about them that the brothers would allow him to view. When the teachings of the brothers turned to the magic and miracles of the Light, Gregory again found quick acceptance of the mysteries and was able to faultlessly call up the minor miracles quickly and decisively. He showed an aptitude for the mysteries designed to combat the enemies of the Light as well as his expected aptitude for the healing arts. 

His quick and ready command of the mysteries of the Light brought him to the attention of more prominent priests. They grew concerned that this young scion of the Church was too readily gaining the abilities that should take more effort to learn. They began subjecting him to trials and tests of his faith trying to expose any faults or deceptions within the young man. Gregory withstood these trials with a calm acceptance and soon came to the attention of even more prominent members of the church hierarchy. With so many factions of the church watching him, Gregory retreated into the libraries and infirmaries of the church grounds taking pains to avoid offending any of his superiors. 

Unfortunately so gifted a young man could not remain uncommitted in the eyes of his superiors, so Gregory was forced to choose an order to affiliate himself with. Being of a studious bent and as it was the Order most familiar to him, Gregory chose to enter the Society of Truth and Justice. When a new mission to ferret out enemies of the Church arose, Gregory was quick to volunteer to be a part of it. Although he was merely adequate in the martial practices of the Church, he knew his talents and knowledge would find use in such an endeavor and wished to be on the scene if something new were to be discovered.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 23, 2008)

Dracomeander you might want to check the magic item restrictions, effectively we have none. 
(Although Im still waiting on Continual Flame ruling.)


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 23, 2008)

EvilHalfling, I'm familiar with the cost restrictions of magic in the Four Lands. I think you are shorting yourself in your starting equipment. We get starting money in gold to create the characters. Magic costs are in gold and mundane costs are in silver. Once the game starts, we spend and receive money on the world's silver standard.

I just read through the thread, and we are allowed to spend on acceptable items. I do not think I overextended my spending for an enhancement to Gregory's armor. If I have I'm sure JA will correct me.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 23, 2008)

*Comments*

Evilhalfling
Sorry missed the question about continual flame..what did you want to know?

Armor /weapons in general
Weapons and armor are perhaps the augmented items found in the four lands...and made by master craftsman whoe has in effect taken craft arm and armor/magic but is thru spells and forging techniques.........so the church cant get them...basically repressed magical ability


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2008)

I think my PC is ready for this game, but I'll go over him this weekend just to make sure everything is okay...I don't think I bought him any magic, but hopefully he can find a nice undead slaying sword or such.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 24, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Sorry missed the question about continual flame..what did you want to know?




I wanted to put it on sling bullets, but really its just too expensive, unless I can get a fellow cleric to do it for cost.  

rereading posts has clarified a bit. One last thing, after we start Is 1 gp =10sp or 100sp? 

btw I just read the 4e magic items teaser, and it does not appear to restrict magic items as much as I had hoped.  I will keep a x10 magic item pricing system in mind, as trying to spend cash when magic items are beyond reach intriges me.  It does look like 4e will be better balanced to the lack.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 24, 2008)

I am going to purchase some healing potions, maybe a wand. I'll add it to my list soon.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 24, 2008)

*Gold*

Yes after we start   1 gold = 100 silver pieces


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 24, 2008)

Okay, my monk is finished. I bought Cure Moderate Wounds potions and Hide from Undead (not sure why, just wanted to).  He has 48gp er............ 4,800sp left


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll finish my character before saturday...I just need to add the final touches.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 25, 2008)

*Delay for the DM*

Hey guys,

I hope to get caught up on the current posting today and tomorrow but next week will be slow...making the transition to a new office and developing the client base etc is taking a lot of my time...so go ahead  plan your characters etc ...sorry for the delay


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 31, 2008)

*Start*

Okay guys....
I need all the characters finalized and posted to both en world and wiki by next tuesday...please confirm with a short post that you are still intending to play

Thanks JA


----------



## Fenris (Jan 31, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay guys....
> I need all the characters finalized and posted to both en world and wiki by next tuesday...please confirm with a short post that you are still intending to play
> 
> Thanks JA





Yeap still intending.

Character is finalized. Links for where you want him posted?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 31, 2008)

*PC challenged*

Would someone be so kind as to post the links..i am challenged in that department..


----------



## Douane (Jan 31, 2008)

Your wish is my command! 


*Wiki*

The Four Lands Wiki: Divine Avengers


*ENWorld*

Homebrew - Four Lands - Gallery of Heros


----------



## Lou (Jan 31, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay guys....
> I need all the characters finalized and posted to both en world and wiki by next tuesday...please confirm with a short post that you are still intending to play
> 
> Thanks JA




You don't mind the Colony and Divine Avengers characters being intermixed on the ENWorld RG?  There are currently no DA characters posted, just a couple of Colony characters after the Southern Operatives characters.

I intend to play Carvin Wray, Battle Sorcerer 3.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 31, 2008)

*Charcters*

I know it is a pain but i woujld like them posted in both places...the Gallery of Heros on EN world and in their appropriate campaign on wiki..that way if something gets lost or crashes we have back up.


----------



## GMVictory (Jan 31, 2008)

I've posted Sir Garyd on the ENWorld thread and I'm waiting approval on the wiki.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 4, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> I know it is a pain but i woujld like them posted in both places...the Gallery of Heros on EN world and in their appropriate campaign on wiki..that way if something gets lost or crashes we have back up.




Posted in both places


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay guys....
> I need all the characters finalized and posted to both en world and wiki by next tuesday...please confirm with a short post that you are still intending to play
> 
> Thanks JA




Aargh, so much work to do, so little time. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for Goric. 

I still intend to play, of course.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 5, 2008)

just found this thread again today, im still up for playing but don't know If I can repost/check my PC until tomorrow.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 5, 2008)

*Characters*

Well i do understand how real life gets in the way it has been kicking my butt the last few weeks so we will extend the deadline for all characters to be finalized and posted to this sunday....at that point in time they will stand and i will begin the review process........so use the last few days wisely.........and if you really want to get into the colony as it is a limited game  you may want to rethink classes etc....we have tons and tons of druids that kinda overlap ...


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the extension! (I had already started the preparations for another all-nighter!  )


Folkert


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, to say the truth we have 3 druids, 2 clerics and 2 wizards...then 2 fighters 2 ranger/scouts...it is hard to avoid overlapping in a gestalt game, unless you allow some further customization like more core classes and/or prestige classes...not that I really want it, I prefer sticking to core cleric/druid. Just my two cents.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 5, 2008)

*2cents*

well i dont think it will be that difficult but as a dm i do have to give you guys moments of pause and indesgtion now dont  I


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 5, 2008)

Well...as a way to diversify things up, each of the casters could specialize on a different subset of spells. Like one druid going only with archery-helping and forest-blending spells, the other one on blasting and the third one on general utility/travel/exploration. It could be easily worked in the background, but requires constant attention and sticking to that decision even after the start of the game.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 7, 2008)

*New Divine Avenger*

My initial concept was rogue and I can still play it if all agree we need one badly enough...

But for now, Duskblade avenger is posted, still needs some work, but initial char is ready


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 10, 2008)

*Update*

Okay guys....looks like we are going to kick it off with the first post occuring next Saturday...everything needs to be finalized by then..

Here are a few groundrules given this is such a large group and i was having a bitch of a time trying to divide it into two effective groups....which is why in the future i will stay with 6 to 7 players.....allows the party to cover more ground and be more stable which is not something you can do at 3rd level etc at least in my opionion...

1. Please allow everyone a chance to post before you advance your characters actions.. i know especially at first people are all pumped and getting the feel for their charcter so comments are fine. questions are fine..just think if what your charcter is going to do advances the action then hold back for a bit....I expect everyone to post at least once every three days...........

2. As it is such a large group I am going to to let a characters death should it happen stand. Should your character die, then you will be given a chance to create another one and will be worked in at the first opportuinty but this may be a month or so if the party is in the middel of a dungeon crawl....so be warned ........the undead are not going to have any mercey on you  and you are going to be dealing with undead that can quickly kill you if your make a tactical mistake.........

3. Enjoy the game and feel free to engage in sidebars and character interaction while your waiting for others to post their actions... I depend a lot on character interaction for inspiration as to where i want to take the game/adventure....so if you guys help me out in that department i can promise an exciting sometimes frustarting and nail bitting game.

4. Given the focus of the game...it is going to be dark.......i am trying to expand my limits as a dm and am trying to create a horror setting for  much of this game..something i have never done..so help and comments from the players will be more than welcome.

5.BE NICE.....and by that i mean.....be respectful of your fellow players.......if your charcter due to your vision of him makes a nasty or snide comment about another pc and it is in context accept it as that person playing his vision of his character and dont take it personal...likewise before you make the comment you need to think about it and how it may be percevied..we are not sitting at a table where we can read each others body language so while intend it to be taken one way the person reading it may take it another......

6. If you have a problem......talk to me first using the wiki email.......trust me i can deal with issues...and yes i have at times invoked the dm's allmighty power of just assigining a hit to a charcter to get his attention and give him a reality check...

7. As there are are going to be so many players before i start a combat i am going to make a bunch of rolls on invisible castle...I then take these rolls as to hit and go down the list....so if it seems your character is being picked on  just blame invisible castel..we all know how screwey it can be... one charcater can be misses..while one suffers all criticals ..

8. I hope this will be an ongoing game...as characters die and are replaced or as they grow in power and transition......so when we get started you will have an option to either retire a chacter you are playing but this can only be done at the beginning of a new level...and recreating another one...but it must fit and mesh with the party....one game i am dm is now in it's 18 month so there is going to be plenty of opportunity to make changes etc....

sorry if this seems random and muddled...just thoughts i had on how i wish this to go....
looking forward to the game..

JA


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 10, 2008)

*Wickiness*

Okay guys if you have not joined the wiki space you need to do so by Saturday..


----------



## Lou (Feb 10, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay guys if you have not joined the wiki space you need to do so by Saturday..




Here's the wiki link in case you misplaced it:

The Four Lands


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 11, 2008)

*More Lethal Thougths*

Okay i know this may sound a little unfair etc..but after having posted the rules etc earlier i have given the game a lot of thought  and I am in love with the idea of a gritty horror type game....so heads up the body count can be high if the dice are against you or you fail some saves.............so be very very careful...


----------



## Douane (Feb 11, 2008)

Folks, I am really sorry I didn't make the deadline. I had reserved the evening for finishing the character and submitting him here and on the Wiki (extremely late, I know, but time is no longer as plentiful to me as it once was) when promptly a family emergency came up. Nothing major thankfully, but it still took its time. It's now 4 AM over here and I don't foresee getting anything done without some sleep first.

I hope Goric's loss won't impact too badly on the group, but due to his social focus he probably wasn't really that important for a "gritty horror type game" hunting undead.


Thanks to J. Alexander for initially accepting my submission and a "Have to great game!" to everyone!


Folkert


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 11, 2008)

*Douane*

Still time man...............go ahead and take what you need..and we can work him in i do understand how life can all of a sudden bit you in the rump...just have him posted by friday if you can..and yes he would work very well in this campaign


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 12, 2008)

Okay guy's

Here is the link....remember questions and discussion should occur on wiki...i know it is a pain but trying to reduce the number of subscirption i have and to keep things more or less centralized...

JA

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=218941


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2008)

Is that link for the IC thread?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 12, 2008)

*Yep*

that is the link to the ic thread


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 12, 2008)

Have we met each other yet? where do we start?  Jessica Waters is probably at a chapterhouse waiting for a new assignment.  Are we in immedate danger of being overrun? 
I'll get her page up on the wiki shortly, but I haven't used wiki space before, so bear with me.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 12, 2008)

*Beginnings*

Nope you have not meet...........


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I suppose that you are going to expand that opening post, so I'll be waiting for Saturday.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Well, I suppose that you are going to expand that opening post, so I'll be waiting for Saturday.




This is my assumption as well.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 12, 2008)

*Opening Post*

Yes it will be expanded greatly..just wanted to get something up other than...this is the thread stuff


----------



## Douane (Feb 20, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Still time man...............go ahead and take what you need..and we can work him in i do understand how life can all of a sudden bit you in the rump...just have him posted by friday if you can..and yes he would work very well in this campaign




Thanks for the kind words and sorry for not replying sooner, but with a rather hectic week I had I somehow never checked back in this thread. 

Just in case you'd still need a diplomat like him somewhere down the road, I've finished Goric and would be ready to jump in anytime.


Folkert


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 20, 2008)

*Diplomat*

Have him jump in the main thread is up and running.....
Thursday I will kick off the game for sure and those who have not posted will aslas be left behiind....


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 20, 2008)

I was reading through your wiki and saw that this game was just getting up and started although it already looks like you have quite a larger number of players even if a handful haven't yet posted. I like the idea of a high mortality rate in a game and am always in favor of long-running campaign settings. As a DM building my own at the moment I can understand how much work is involved! But uhm..more importantly, are you still accepting players? I was thinking of playing  a cleric or paladin or other martially oriented character dedicated to the Society for the Preservation of the Faith or of Truth and Justice. First way she'd be a devout hunter of all that would use the forbidden magiks while the second would be a CG paladin (if you allow UA variants) who feels that many laws are just but they are often used in corrupt manners to force hardship upon the innocent.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 20, 2008)

*Jack of Tales*

Sure go ahead an create one I will intergrate him next week..to give the others a time to get their bearings etc........


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 20, 2008)

*Arashi Eire Paladin of Freedom*

Couple of questions..For the Pious Templar PrC you need WF in the favored weapon of your diety, how would this work for a paladin who's part of the Society of Truth and Freedom? I don't know much about the Greyhawk gods that your saints are based off of but I was hoping I could do something with a weapon usually atypical of a paladin such as a guisarme or ranseur. I love polearms.

Statistics: [sblock]Name:Arashi Eire
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1501989/
Class: Paladin of Freedom 
Race: Human
Gender:Female
Alignment:Chaotic Good
Deity:

Age: 22
Height: 5' 4"
Weight: 120
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Varies

Str: 16 +3 (10p.)     Level: 3        XP: 3,000/6,000
Dex: 14 +2 (06p.)     BAB: +3         HP:28/28
Con: 15 +2 (08p.)     Grapple: +6     
Int: 10 +0 (02p.)     Speed: 20'      
Wis: 10 +0 (02p.)     Init: +2
Cha: 15 +2 (08p.)     

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +5    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    17
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 10

Armor:          AC:    Penalty:   Max Dex  Weight
MW Breastplate  +5      -3          3        30lb

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                     +3    +2    +2     +0
Ref:                      +1    +2    +2     +0
Will:                      +1    +0    +2     +0

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
MW Guisarme              +8      2d4+4+1(Elec) x3 *Has Lesser Crystal equipped* 
Javelins (x4)               +5      1d6+3            x2  *30 ft range*   


Languages:
Illum

Special Abilities:
Aura of Resolve (Immune to compulsion; allies within 10ft gain +4 morale vs compulsion)
Code of Conduct
Detect Evil
Smite Evil 1/day (+2 hit, +3 damage)
Divine grace
Lay on Hands (6 hp/day)
Aura of good
Divine Health

Feats:
Racial: Weapon focus(Guisarme)
1st Level: True Believer
3rd Level: Power Attack

Skills: 18 (6/3)
Skill:               Total:       Rank:     Mod:    Misc:
Bluff                       +7 =         5         2       0    
Craft (Dyes)             +2 =         2         0       0
Disguise                  +3 =         1(cc)    2       0
Knowledge (Religion)  +5 =         5         0       0
Sense Motive           +4 =         4         0       0


Notes: Has bluff instead of diplomacy as per Paladin of Freedom changes

Equipment:          Cost     Weight Total: 2,700
MW Breastplate       350gp    30lb
MW Guisarme          309gp    12lb
Chronocharm of the Horizon Walker  500gp
   *1/day as swift action move up to 1/2 movement*
Lesser Crystal of Energy Assault (Electricity)  600gp  
   *+1 electric damage with weapon equipped on*
Brute Gauntlets 500 gp
  *3/day bonus to Str checks, Str-based skill checks, melee damage*
4 Holy waters        100gp     4lb
Javelins x4               4gp     8lb
Light Warhorse       150gp    
--Riding Saddle       30gp    30lb
--Saddlebags           4gp     8lb
--Rations x3          1.5gp    3lb
--Tent                 10gp   20lb     


Total Weight: 54lb      Money: 141 Royals, 5 silver

                     Lgt   Med   Hvy   
Max Weight:  76   153   230    [/sblock]
Appearance: Possibly one of the strangest individuals to take part in the Society of Truth and Justice. Arashi has slight, narrow features with broad brown eyes. Her hair seems to change color on a weekly basis. She finds a variety of unique dyes made from plants to make this so. Her current favorite is a deep blue with a long white stripe down the back. Her hair reaches to about midway down her back. Arashi's breastplate armor is always polished and bears the symbol of the Society upon the entire left side. She wears a cloak of deep red lined with gold. 

Arashi's armaments are unusual from most paladins. She carries around an expertly crafted guisarme with a slender blade. On the flat of the blade is engraved the symbol of the Society while near the head of the weapon, located on the shaft, is a carving of a seagull sitting in a kettle. When asked about it, Arashi loses her traditional smile and shakes her head, refusing to talk further.

Background: [sblock]Arashi was orphaned at a young age. Her parents, mere peasants, were accused of stealing from the mayor's daughter. The daughter, a foul tempered woman, had accidently dropped one of her necklaces into a well. Rather then face her father's wrath she accused the poor Eires' of stealing the item. Although after a thorough search of the house no necklace was found; the mayor said that the trauma his daughter had undergone required retribution. Peter and Wendy Eire were sent to the local prison to await judgement.

 Arashi was only seven at the time but she was furious. She attacked the two guards with a stick while they laughed at her attempts. It was her luck that a paladin of the Society of Truth and Justice happened by the next day. After hearing her complaints he went to the mayor to set things right. Her parents were thankfully freed. Unfortunately, the mayor was furious and the house 'accidently' was set on fire. Arashi was down at one of the nearby wells gathering water when she found out her family had been killed. She stormed into the mayor's house ranting and raving but her complaints could no longer do anything.

The brave paladin, a man by the name of Hector Axieul, took Arashi away with him to be brought up by a church in a nearby city. When she turned fourteen she headed out to one of the society's training areas and demanded entry. At first she was laughed at. A scrawny woman wanted to join a paladin order? However, she soundly beat several of the other trainees laughing at her and she was accepted without further question. Arashi has only limited experience with slaying undead and a few local bandits but she has no mercy for those that would infringe on another's personal freedoms. It is said that her hand is swift and her judgement just as quick. She has quickly earned a high place amongst her peers despite her young age and shady upbringing. When the call came for heroes of the various churches she immediately volunteered. It was not for glory, honor or money that she volunteered but rather a desire to see more of the world then the small area she had been raised in. She thirsted for adventure to see places that few people have seen and to do things that no one else had.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2008)

*Game is now Closed*

Okay guys it is thrusday the game is now closed. We will play with those who have posted and I will work Jack of Tales in early next week.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 22, 2008)

Cool, even if you didn't I was planning on holding on to her for whenever you start/recruit for another game in your setting. I really love going through other people's settings and reading through it all. I have my own wiki setting I've been working on.

Btw out of boredom yesterday I wrote a short story for Arashi's background..too long to post here though.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't know if you got my reply to your e-mail. I'm still interested in this game


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2008)

*email*

Thought I had replied to it man..sorry...been kinda crazy..

Gear up when you can and we will introduce him


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure all's in order with the character

Just give me the word when you want me to throw her into the IC thread and I'll do it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2008)

*A Shiney New Paladin*

Were in round 4  how about you joing at the begining of round 5


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 7, 2008)

Works for me. I'll come in running through the door. Imagine, first you show up late to the most important meeting of your life and then you hear battle sounds


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 7, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Works for me. I'll come in running through the door. Imagine, first you show up late to the most important meeting of your life and then you hear battle sounds



 Hahahah...


----------

